# Jill's Pics



## Beach Bum




----------



## ayla

They have their own room !? That is impressive ! 

I like your Chanel flats, and there are so many Pradas !


----------



## Beach Bum

More pics coming-My daughter(!) is doing this for me because as she says .....her mom is computer illiterate!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Wow. Beautiful. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## pursegalsf

What a great collection! Love the Chanel flats..


----------



## Noriko

Love that Prada


----------



## fayden

wow very impressive!


----------



## addicted

Wish I could have a room for shoes and handbags!


----------



## Beach Bum

I have a really big master bedroom...it had a sitting room built onto it...so when I was recovering from a major surgery ..I had an excuse to have a closet guy come in and make the entire room into cubbies for all my shoes and handbags...excuse the mess...I literally threw all the bags in a pile and took pictures..I really normally treat them well!!where are my other pics??!


----------



## Loganz

Wow - it is a trunk show in your closet; lovely bags and shoes.


----------



## Greentea

Delicious! My eyes went straight to those Chanel flats!


----------



## helenNZ

Greentea said:
			
		

> Delicious! My eyes went straight to those Chanel flats!


 
0o0o00o0 wow! me too! that was the first thing that totally caught my eye!

your collection is totally beautiful... thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Love the Chanel slip ons(?) in the back.  Where o where did you get those???  Must have!


----------



## melisande

Great collection. Thanks for posting! (Or thanks to your daughter!)


----------



## eyelove

Jill said:
			
		

>




You have the conte de fees patchwork bag!!  I LOVE THAT BAG!


----------



## Jadore

whoaa hot collection =)


----------



## star3777

Great collection THANKS!!!


----------



## Cristina

Wow, great collection!  Very, very nice!


----------



## jade109

Niceeeeeeeeeee! =)


----------



## Kat

You have a great collection!  I LOVE your Chanel bag!!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Beautiful collection...always love to look at beautiful bags!


----------



## *JJ*

OH MY GOD! you have my dream bag!! the cambon kelly!! i'm green with envy!!!

gorgeous collection, love it!!


----------



## slc

Beautiful collection. I especially love the big Chanel bag.


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks Everyone!
OK-Thats the left side of the handbag/shoe room!-Give me(or my daughter!) time to figure out the computer and we will send the rest!I need a rest from this computer stuff-It makes me CRAZY!
Now you see why my hubby hates handbags!!!!!


----------



## kitskats

Keep 'em coming-- this is fun! I'd like to borrow a few of those...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swanky

FABULOUS collection!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

I think I need how to learn the EBAY system-My room is in OVERFLOW....
to those that asked:the Chanel shoes (from Saks,NYC)are last summers collection..I got them in black and brown...they are really comfy!


----------



## elle

Nice collection! Love the Chanel Cambon bag


----------



## sandy

Wow!  Lovely collection.


----------



## jasanna143

*Love the Chanel bag!!!!  Very pleasing to the eye!*


----------



## mellyjr

I like the pink bag.


----------



## IntlSet

Pretty Pradas!


----------



## LVgurl

great collection


----------



## FullyLoaded

Add me to the cambon lovers. Great collection.


----------



## Buttery

Wow!!!  Please adopt me!


----------



## Greenie

Wow, that's a bunch of bag!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

very nice, you have a great collection!


----------



## cloud1014

amazing collection! love your gucci bag


----------



## Beach Bum

HERE IS MY #1 ACCESSORY!!!!!! My Shiba Inu! (excuse the exposed bra strap!!!)


----------



## H_addict

OMG!!! LOVE YOUR BAGS!!! Your dog is SO CUTE and you are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## mewlicious

Gorgeous bag collection! I'd like to live in your closet for a while. LOL


----------



## uwish365

jill i like ur collection. thank ur daughter for us! and if u figure out ebay, be sure to lets us know!


----------



## Tintin

Lovely collection Thanks for chairing


----------



## Tintin

Tintin said:
			
		

> Lovely collection Thanks for chairing


 I ment: thanks for *sharing*


----------



## melisande

Love your sweet dog, Jill!


----------



## Beach Bum

Attached Thumbnails

 

 

 
My newest Addition!!! Chanel Lux tote.......My bday present to myself!


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok...new shoes too!!


----------



## melisande

Cute shoes!


----------



## melisande

Are you photographing your rain coat too?


----------



## Savannah

How come I can't see your pictures you posted from 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Beach Bum

I screwed up and deleted them because I am an idiot!!!!!!!!!here they are...again...omg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

MORE......EEK!!!!!!!!!!........I cant believe I deleted my pics!


----------



## Beach Bum

new prada belts......and other messy closet pics!!!!


----------



## bunny

Beautiful bags. I love your new Luxe Chanel


----------



## Megs

Wow... fab! And the shoes can't be missed either!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks everyone!
Melisande-My new Prada rain coat pic will be posted tomorrow....its too cute!
yes..people...another bday gift to myself!I am aging rapidly.....


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Wow.. I'm never a fan of prada. But looking at your Prada collection, I think I'm falling in love 

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## melisande

And Jill has a particularly 'fun' Prada collection, ilovelouisvuitton!  Great choices.

Thanks for letting me know about the coat pic, Jill. Love your belts, too. So neat.


----------



## Marie83

i love your spy bag!


----------



## BagShoeLover

I love your Prada..............


----------



## no.1chicken

jill the pradas are gorgeous
cant wait to see the coat


----------



## Beach Bum

More pics....argh........hate this computer..soooooooo slowwwwww!!!..........


----------



## Beach Bum

MORE..........ok ...I think its time to get rid of some bags.....you think????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

More!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

more.....!


----------



## Beach Bum

I need an intervention.......!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

LAST pic...I swear! 

......Melisande...I finally took a pic of my new Prada rain coat!


----------



## melisande

Jill -- that coat is absolutely gorgeous. I love the styling!  Did you get the scarf too, or is that something you already had?

And I've been loving your frame bags -- what cuties!


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks! I got the missoni scarf too...I have it in another color and LOVE it...so I got another one...at Saks.My hubby growled the whole time! I have to chill on the shopping......!!!.....!!!!!...NOT!


----------



## angelie

wow great collection. u wanna send some stuff my way


----------



## ayla

Wow wow wow ! No wonder your accessories needs their own room ! I'm loving the ambre Louis Vuitton, if you're ever thinking of selling it, talk to me ! 

Oooh and the flower Gucci with the bamboo handles is gorgeous !


----------



## bijou

wow that's a lot of gorgeous bags


----------



## blondee47

lots of bags.....what to do with bags we no longer wear?


----------



## blondee47

lots of bags.....what to do with bags we no longer wear? a shame to sell cause u don't get the value u paid


----------



## Savannah

Thanks for reposting the pictures. Love all you bags, you have a great collection.


----------



## Beach Bum

Hey everyone...I never sold a bag...as you can tell!!!!!!!!!.....but I think it may be time to clean out a little......if you see anything in my showcase(except the Chanels!!)..let me know(PM me)


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

I have always wanted my own room to store and showcase my wardrobe and accessories    Very nice collection!!


----------



## melisande

Good choice, Jill, re: the Missoni scarf. It's great with the coat!


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks Melisande......!!


----------



## coachwife6

You have the most amazing collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mshashmount

omygawshhhhhhh what a collectionnnnnnnnnnn...T_T!!!!
very impressiveeeeeeeeee..!!


----------



## drtng

TDF!!! Super chic collection!


----------



## swee7bebe

Wow!!!    you have a great collection.  haha...does your daughter borrow your bags?  i'd love it if my mother had a collection like this...


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks..you are so funny! My oldest daughter is a complete tomboy...believe it or not...she wouldnt be caught dead with a purse!!My youngest...still too young to carry one...will totally be raiding my closet!!!!!!!(Much to my hubbys dismay!)She once did a book report on Micuccia(SP?) Prada....he nearly died! I am such a bad influence on her!


----------



## SuLi

!!!  You have a really lovely collection...so jealous that they have their own dedicated room!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## solitair

think im falling for ya 

great taste Jill ! thumbs up all the way


----------



## selaineg

WOW!!!! I'm jealous of your collection.


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok -After 2 very nice PF transactions....I decided to go and sell again...! If anyone wants the MJ bags,or the LV(Alma,Sologne,and Amber)...please PM me a -serious offer only!I opened a paypal account.....so things will be easier for me!(Thanks goodness!)
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Beach Bum

My Newest Addition!!! My Lv Perforated Bandeau! Love....love!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

MY NEWEST and VERY FIRST...CHLOE! Sniff!


----------



## QuirkyCool

Jill,for someone with a PHH,you have a whole lot of lovely bags  . Not to mention shoes...

I should show your pics to my PHH so he can see how saintly I am really .


----------



## Beach Bum

Now you know why he is a PHH!!! HEE! hee!!


The purses are taking over!!!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

Wow Jill,
you have an amazing collection!


----------



## bagluv

What An Amazing Collection!!!


----------



## redrose1028

oooo i love everything! nice collection


----------



## Noriko

Nice additions!!!


----------



## Jadore

I love your pref bandeau!


----------



## koalaph

Jill said:
			
		

> My Newest Addition!!! My Lv Perforated Bandeau! Love....love!!!!!


 
hi such a lovely bag! i love the batignolles too!


----------



## Sweetea

WOW!!! Great collections!! LOve it!!


----------



## Beach Bum

MY newest and most fave addition!!! The LV BAGGY GM...in GREEN! Sniff...LOVE!!!!!


----------



## lv-lover

great collection! wish i had a seperate room for my bags and shoes. i just have to shove everyting into my closet or under the bed.


----------



## j9hirsch

Your collection is amazing!  Love the Prada.


----------



## Coach

WOW you have an amazing collection!! I love them all


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## fendigal

I love your collection, esp Chanel's, Fendi Spy and the LV's.  I definitely need some shelves!!
Which is your favorite designer?


----------



## Beach Bum

I am a sucker for anything Prada..I live in their shoes,coats,clothes...Its a BAD habit!(Per my PHH!!!)LOL!


----------



## juliet2000

OMG! Jill, you have the BEST MJ bags!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

You guys are too sweet!!!LOL! I am on a total handbag binge...luckily,I sold a couple of bags...so my PHH cant complain toooo MUCH! LOL!


----------



## Selena

Oops


----------



## sparkles48

I love your Pradas! I love the patch design that they have on their bags now.. very cute :o)


----------



## winterpearls3

Love the black Chanel tote!


----------



## Beach Bum

ok-So Melisande doesnt tell me again...!!....I must post a pic of this poor HERMES HERBAG bag that has been sitting in my closet unloved for years! LOL!


----------



## Beach Bum

Here is the other pic of my Hermes bag......


----------



## mischa

omg your collection is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
love your black chanel and your MJs...the pale pink is not in leather, is it?


----------



## Beach Bum

No- The pale pink is fabric...


----------



## melisande

Jill -- your collection just keeps on getting better!  I maintain that you have got the best Prada on this forum!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ You Are Too Sweet Melisande!!!! Thanks!


----------



## kathyrose

Lovely collection!


----------



## Beach Bum

Here is my shoe/handbag room...VERY DISORGANIZED!!!!LOL!


----------



## QuirkyCool

Question,Jill: (because my shoe cupboard is about like that,but I only seem to rotate about 5 pairs at any given time)

Do you rotate things in that wardrobe regularly,or do you find that you tend to wear the same few over and over and forget most things after a week or two?

You have a wonderful closet and collection!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^^It depends..I do notice that I tend to wear more casual shoes(flip-flops)more often...I do rotate but only when the cubbies need a serious dusting!I have over 1oo pairs of shoes..yes,I know I only have 2 feet!!LOL! BUT i am really bad with shoes..I live in Chanel,Prada and LV slides and buy them in every color every season!


----------



## sparkles48

Pretty pretty shoes  I love the pair of Gucci flats on the bottom right...gorgeous!!


----------



## love,bags

Wow! You have a shoe & handbag room!! You are my idol!


----------



## coachwife6

What size shoe do you wear?


----------



## Beach Bum

^^HEE!HEE!HEE! Dont even go there! ok-size 8 1/2!


----------



## winona77

I just had the BEST flashback to being a child in my Grandmothers shoe room!!!
Thank you!! 
How nice to have that space for your things!


----------



## coachwife6

> HEE!HEE!HEE! Dont even go there! ok-size 8 1/2!



I wear an 8 1/2 - 9. Perfect! Do you have a SHH?


----------



## Beach Bum

Yes...he is a shoe hater too!(LOL!)


----------



## iliabags

Fun! Fun!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## may3545

major hotness.. i'm loving ur chanel flats!


----------



## Beach Bum

Chanel flats are the most comfy shoes EVER! LIVE in them all!!! LOL!


----------



## CityGirl9

STUNNING collection!! I love the Chanel flats too!! *jealous*


----------



## RoseMary

wow, you have an amazing collection!


----------



## Beach Bum

2 NEW LV BAGS TO ADD!YEAH!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ TULUM GM and BROWN ANTIGUA BESACE PM


----------



## Beach Bum

I forgot to add my Black lux line Chanel tote...too..LOL!


----------



## coachwife6

Jill said:
			
		

> I forgot to add my Black lux line Chanel tote...too..LOL!



When did you get this? This bag is great!


----------



## coachwife6

Jill said:
			
		

> 2 NEW LV BAGS TO ADD!YEAH!



Great purchases. You are one lucky gal.


----------



## minicoop

Jill, I just checked this showcase again and I saw your additions (and your closet!).  Wowowowowow!  The Tikal looks great on you!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ AWE! THANKS GUYS!! I have done some damage this year thus far!! LOL! I got the Chanel Lux tote,3 LV bags, and the Chamois Edith,and a Prada tote....PHH can NEVER see this thread!!LOL!


----------



## bluxcape

hehe Jill.. love ur new items.... so many great things.. wow


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks Bluxcape! Had to restock as I sold a few pieces and it got lonely in my bag closet!!LOL!


----------



## Beach Bum

coachwife6 said:
			
		

> When did you get this? This bag is great!


 
I got this as an additional Bday gift to myself in March!!!!!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

hiya the pic of your wardrobe has some gucci shoes right at the bottom.  Are they comfy i was looking at a same/similar style cant quite tell.  

Lol sorry i forgot to add you collection is amazing and you dont have a pair of shoes/bag i dont love lol! im soooo jelous hehe


----------



## Beach Bum

Which shoes..I have alot of Guccis...


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

sorry i never thought.  Theyre flat and monogramed with bamboo at the front a leather at the back a little bit.?? am i gettin it right?


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

sorry i used your pic to show you which ones.


----------



## weibaobai

Those are comfy and cute! but theyre sold out everywhere!  





			
				gucci_girl_gg said:
			
		

> hiya the pic of your wardrobe has some gucci shoes right at the bottom. Are they comfy i was looking at a same/similar style cant quite tell.
> 
> Lol sorry i forgot to add you collection is amazing and you dont have a pair of shoes/bag i dont love lol! im soooo jelous hehe


----------



## Beach Bum

OH! I have those in all black leather too..very comfy! They run a half size BIG...so if you find them go down  half a size!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

ooo thanks soo much!
they have some in flannels liverpool but i spent most of my wages this month on some earrings for my mums 40th birthday.


----------



## Sunnydqt

I love your prada collection!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ Thanks! Prada is my #1 designer!LOVE ...LOve...Love...ANYTHING PRADA!! LOL!


----------



## Beach Bum

HAd to add my new Prada shoes...they are too cute!LOL!


----------



## H_addict

They ARE cute!!!


----------



## swee7bebe

*wiping the drool off my face*  

jill, i loooooooove all of your things.  you have really good taste!    i envy your daughters...wanna adopt me?  lol...


----------



## Beach Bum

^ You are too sweet! Yes..I would adopt any PFer into my family..I feel like we are a big family already!LOL!


----------



## shopalot

LOVE the prada shoes!


----------



## Beach Bum

^THANKS! I am about to add another pair of Pradas...lol.....and a MJ bag..if it EVER gets here!!...ho..hum...!!LOL!


----------



## Cilifene

Hi Jill 

Beautiful BIG collection


----------



## RoseMary

aw, those prada shoes are too cute!

and your shoe/bag-closet is amazing, i also want something like that!


----------



## shu

Wow Jill, your addition is AMAZING! Love the prada flats, and the Gucci ones as well. To die for!


----------



## pursegalor

wow


----------



## pursemama

Wow!...you have beautiful collection, some unique pieces too!  The Prada shoes are fabulous.


----------



## coachwife6

Jill said:
			
		

> HAd to add my new Prada shoes...they are too cute!LOL!



Oh, the shoes are toooooo cute.


----------



## Beach Bum

New MJ bag I got from the MJ boston store sale.....not in love with the chain handle though....OH WELL!!LOL!


----------



## Beach Bum

One more pic of the new MJ bag...


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW LV purchases today..Damier 30 and a tie for PHH!LOL!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW DIOR shoes I got at Saks sale today!YEAH!


----------



## envyme

Beautiful additions Jill!! Love them all  . I'm sure your PHH was excited about his new tie.

Also, you are so tiny . Thats it! I am going to start working out again.


----------



## Beach Bum

^ I havent worked out in 3 years!LOL! .....Thanks for the compliment.....


----------



## BorsaBella

OMG girl...you have an awesome collection!!!!!  Loving all of your recent purchases!


----------



## coachwife6

Jill said:
			
		

> ^ I havent worked out in 3 years!LOL! .....Thanks for the compliment.....



Jill BOXES to keep in shape -- you know:

SAKS
NEIMANS
BG
LV
PRADA
TODS
DIOR


----------



## Beach Bum

coachwife6 said:
			
		

> Jill BOXES to keep in shape -- you know:
> 
> SAKS
> NEIMANS
> BG
> LV
> PRADA
> TODS
> DIOR


 
^LOL COACHWIFE! Dont tell everyone my secret!!!


----------



## BorsaBella

Not to mention all the shopping


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL! SHOPPING!? WHATS THAT??...hee!..hee!...hee!.....


----------



## star3777

coachwife6 said:
			
		

> Jill BOXES to keep in shape -- you know:
> 
> SAKS
> NEIMANS
> BG
> LV
> PRADA
> TODS
> DIOR


Too funny!!!!!   SO TRUE THOUGH!!!!!!!!!
Jill, LOVE your new purchases!!!!!!


----------



## Roo

Jill, you are the QUEEN of shopping!

Can you tell me how to score a pair of those Dior flats in black?


----------



## Beach Bum

^ Call Walter at Saks in Bala,PA-1-610-667-1550(tell him Jill sent you!)..They had a ton of Black Diors left.I am starting to think I need another pair too..LOL....


----------



## Beach Bum

New Tods shoes I got....


----------



## Sunshine

^ Love Love Love


----------



## fendigal

I like your bracelet you have with the MJ bag.  Not to be nosy but....where did you get that and what kind is it?
(Since I am over here in West Chester, is it okay to be a copycat?)


----------



## Beach Bum

^ Thanks! Its a David yurman bracelet with heart charms on it..you can get it at any jeweler that carries DY.


----------



## fendigal

Thanks, Aniversary time is coming up in August, I can drop some hints.  LOL


----------



## Ronja

Jill said:
			
		

> New Tods shoes I got....


 
I love them. They are so cool...  I really like your bags two...

Ronja


----------



## bellabags

You have great taste!  Love everything!  By the way, is your dog a Shiba-Inu?


----------



## Beach Bum

^YES! I just got another Shiba puppy too..so now we have two! My older one is 10...he is my buddy!(LOVE SHIBAS!)


----------



## bellabags

OMG, I have a Shiba also!  Your baby is just too cute & I love the sesame color - just like my doggy. His name is Bailey and he will be one year on June 13th.  Aren't they the best?  I just love my little guy.  Shibas are so unique with their curly tail and pointed ears.   If I knew how to/post or send a pic I would but I am not sure since I am kinda new to the forum...


----------



## Beach Bum

PM ing you!!


----------



## Japster

Oy- AMAZing pictures!  Everything is so beautiful I could plotz!


----------



## Traci

Great collection, Jill!!!!


----------



## bag.lover

Jill, Your collection is incredible!  Love them!  They are TDF. =)


----------



## pursegalor

Fabulase collection.


----------



## Beach Bum

Just got this Chloe Shopping tote delivered...so purty IRL!!! PHH is so gonna kill me..LOL!


----------



## vanojr9

^^^Oooh, I love the contrast stitching, what a beautiful tote!


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks..but it is HUGE IRL! Gotta find out if I look like I am walking around with luggage!LOL!


----------



## Virgo

Beautiful color!


----------



## harlem_cutie

wow jill. Your collection is amazing and very diverse.


----------



## mischa

jill, i'm very impressed on how your collection is growing fastly!!!!!
congrats, congrats, congrats!!!


----------



## D & G rockstar

Jill, I just spent 20 minutes reading through this thread.  Your collections is TDF!!!!   I think this is the largest collection that i've seen yet.     BTW, I passed by the Prada store in soho a couple of days ago and they just got in a lot of goodies


----------



## Beach Bum

^OH NO! What did you see at the Prada store...**Drooling...**!!!


----------



## D & G rockstar

The reason why I went in the store was because I saw this black drawstring nylon bag which is really really cute... they just got it in last week.   It looks similar to the prada drawstring tote on NM, but different, my impression was that the bag I saw was taller and not a tote.   I didn't get it though, because there is this black leather bag that Miu Miu carries w/ a braided handle which is pretty damn fab.   It's the store's (miu miu)  favorite item.   So i'm deciding between those two.   

What I saw at the Prada store were these two-toned brown leather croissant bags w/ a buckle, and I think they have that type of leather in different styles (didn't get to see all of them).   They got the framed nylon bag style in leather....... OMG, their leather purses this year are tdf... and the whole collection hasn't even arrived yet!     I didn't even get a chance to look through the whole store since my BF was rushing me out!!!!   but I'll be back there soon enough.              Jill, I warn you, if you go there, you might buy a couple of purses!!  LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

^OMG! You are such a bad influence LOL! Now I want to email my Prada SA...for pics..stop me...argh..>LOL!


----------



## D & G rockstar

Sorry the pics are bad!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^HOLY SH*T..How much for the bags?


----------



## D & G rockstar

I PM'd you


----------



## goodmornin

D & G rockstar said:
			
		

> Sorry the pics are bad!!!




OMG@!!!

What's the burgandy bag on the right called/???

it is 1000% AMAZING!!!! i love prada/miumiu

i think i might know where I will be spending next paycheck.


----------



## goodmornin

Oh my JILL!!

i can't believe I've missed your collection for so long!!

your collection is unbelievable! 

I also have a problem with shoes! I probably have over a few hundred pairs of shoes - and no space to keep them anymore in my closet- except to be in the garage. I envy your shoe/purse wall! 

btw.. what are your fav brands/types/styles of flat shoes? I need to buy a new pair since I think i'm running my carshoes down a lot recently =(


----------



## Beach Bum

^ My current fave flats are LV flip flops,dior mocs,and of course,My Chanel flats!


----------



## Roomyisbest

You have wonderful taste! Love all your bags!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ Thanks..I have 2 more new bags to add to these pics tomorrow..been a bad girl..LOL!


----------



## bellabags

Isn't it so good to be bad?  LOL!  Can't wait to see your new purchases!


----------



## Beach Bum

3 new pairs of shoes to add..PRADA..CHANEL...and TODS...


----------



## aribobarixxx

LOVE the shoes jill, especially those tods!


----------



## platinum*card

I love your BH!


----------



## Selena

platinum*card said:
			
		

> I love your BH!


 
Hee Hee aint her BH anymore! LOL right Jill??? Or is it??? LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

^Still have it..LOL...
but she is ready to fly the coop....LMAO


----------



## H_addict

All of those shoes are TO DIE FOR, Jill!!!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Jill, I love your pradas! It was my very first designer piece and I'm looking for another one now.


----------



## bluxcape

dang, Jill's closet must be hella huge.. Jill, can I ransack your closet?  I betcha I will find tons of things I like in there.. hehe


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL! I have to add in the pics my new :

Taupe Paddy satchel
LV Pochette Marelle
...and.......


----------



## Roomyisbest

I am sure you do.. you have wonderful taste! I look forward to seeing your new bags and shoes.


----------



## Beach Bum

OK..New pics coming today..Gotta add my new Dior Rebelle bag..LMAO


----------



## Beach Bum

Here she is..My green Dior Rebelle Hobo!WOOHOO!


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Selena

Jill!!! That is soooo cute!! Love it on you!!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winternight

That Dior bag is hot!


----------



## BeccaLynn07

Beautiful collection! http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g288/pradamommy/?action=view&current=15b98da2.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1 Those Chanel shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## Beach Bum

I forgot to watermark..LOL..finally learned how..HOWS THIS???LMAO!


----------



## H_addict

^^^ GORGEOUS BAG, JILL!!! LOL @ the watermark!!!


----------



## thithi

^lmao


----------



## Cheryl24

Your watermark is hillarious!!! 

Love that new Dior....it's the coolest green color.


----------



## bluxcape

that is so pretty.......


----------



## Greendrv

Love your watermark, and your story about getting the bag - it's super hot!


----------



## Beach Bum

This is my new MJ HUDSON bag in Chili!LOVE!


----------



## bluxcape

I swear Jill.. u r the prada and MJ queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Jill said:
			
		

> I forgot to watermark..LOL..finally learned how..HOWS THIS???LMAO!


 
LOL!!! Love the watermark!!! Great collection, Jill!


----------



## luckylacoste

woah look at all that prada! beautiful!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW MJ URSULA TOTE..in patent..it was supposed to be leather..they messed up the order.....!!LOL!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Hot Collection..


----------



## monotreme

THE HUDSON! AND EVERYTHING ELSE! AHHHH
such an extensive collection. i'm so jealous!


----------



## Sarsi

Gosh! Jill, awesome collection!!!  love the Prada's!


----------



## Beach Bum

Hated the Patent leather..so NOW I got this ursula tote in reg leather too..LOL..LOVE IT!


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Sweetea

Love the Dior Rebelle!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## BagLover26

Jill, I love your collection!!!! I am so jealous, you have amazing taste!!


----------



## star3777

Jill said:
			
		

>


 
Very pretty!!!!!


----------



## Selena

I adore the MJ Tote!!  Its TDF!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

2 new Prada additions today..Prada skirt and Fall Prada shoes...


----------



## shopalot

Jill love the new additions!
You have been doing some serious shopping!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

My newest Prada addition..its black..so soft and mushy..LOL..LOVE!


----------



## Megs

^ Is that you in the pic?? Did you dye your hair? 

I love the newest Prada bag  DROOL!


----------



## Beach Bum

Nope-Thats my Prada SA with the bag....LOL...I cant load new pics of it till they fix my modem tomorrow..Computer issues..Im on dial up..KILL ME NOW.
The bag came with a tiny red pen mark on the side..so Im a tad annoyed...


----------



## D & G rockstar

^^^ you need to exchange the bag if there's a pen mark


----------



## aribobarixxx

definately exchange...the bag is WAY TOO CUTE to be faulty!


----------



## icechampagne

wow I love everything!! gosh I'm so jealous hahha..you are my idol ;]


----------



## Beach Bum

Just got these sold-out DIORS today..LOVE!!!!!!!!they were 585-but worth it...LOL


----------



## Selena

That bag is soo hot!! I love it!!!  The shoes are cute too!!!!!!!!! 

Can you exchange the bag?? Dont keep if its got a pen mark! That would bug me!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ selena-Look in the Prada forum..I did exchange it and ended up spending a THOUSAND more(2650 total=DEADME!!!)..LOL..on a nicer version with a shoulder strap..Go look at the pics!!!It comes tomorrow!!WOOHOO!


----------



## Selena

WHAT????  How did that happen? Going to read the thread now!


----------



## bag.lover

Jill said:
			
		

> http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g...urrent=IMG_1307.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1 Just got these sold-out DIORS today..LOVE!!!!!!!!they were 585-but worth it...LOL


 
Jill, love these Diors shoes.  You will look fab in these shoes and your Prada skirt! =)

Looking forward to pictures of your new Prada bag, you decide to get this over the smooth leather one right?


----------



## Beach Bum

Just got this Prada Gauffre bag this morning..and LOVE IT TO DEATH!Worth every penny..LOL...2650..ouch....


----------



## Beach Bum

I love this Prada GAUFFRE bag so much I had to post pics wearing it for the first time..LOL


----------



## edsbgrl

I'm in love Jill.  Thats gorgeous!


----------



## kojiko

Luvin the chanel!


----------



## star3777

Your new Prada Gauffre is so beautiful. I need that. WONDERFUL black bag. I want it in black too.


----------



## Cheryl24

Jill - your new Prada bag is extraordinary!!!  Love it!!!!


----------



## l_b

I love this new Prada


----------



## Nola

Love the Pradas! Aand of course the LV patcwork, so cute!


----------



## Beach Bum

Prada Animalier collection..received today...


----------



## LVpug

Nice shoes and you seem to be picking the nicest Prada bags!!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

OOooh, that Prada is just wonderful!

Thanks for all the pics!

K
x


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Jill said:
			
		

>


 
Love your collection!  This bag is fabulous and is that a Judith Ripka bracelet?  Very pretty!


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

jill you are my hero
if you were my mom we would be sharing


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL! TOO FUNNY!Thanks!

Here are my new Prada Ruched gloves for fall.and shoes I just received today!


----------



## bluxcape

gosh Jill, can I go look at your closet now and grab some of those gorgeous bags???  I can sneak in very quietly.. lol lol


----------



## Beach Bum

My newest and most FAVE PRADA GAUFFRE E/W BAG!!!!!!!WOOHOO! LOVES IT!!!!!!!!!!...2450..ouch..but worth it...


----------



## H_addict

^^^ I AM DROOLING OVER HERE!!!


----------



## jenn4lv

Jill said:
			
		

> My newest and most FAVE PRADA GAUFFRE E/W BAG!!!!!!!WOOHOO! LOVES IT!!!!!!!!!!...2450..ouch..but worth it...




I absolutely LOVE this bag!!  You have a great collection too!


----------



## fuyumi

This is my first encounter with so many Prada!


----------



## thompk

jenn4lv said:
			
		

> I absolutely LOVE this bag!! You have a great collection too!


 
Gorgeous Bag...I got it in the Olive / Military Green...well it's on its way! (I can't believe the spending that has overcome me!) Jill, your closet is unreal! Kristy


----------



## graceful

You have the most beautiful purses!  Thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## whatzerface

Great collection Jill!! I love the MJ Hudson and your newest Prada. I'm not sure how I haven't commented on your collection before, maybe it's because I can't keep up with all your purchases!


----------



## Lanbanan

platinum*card said:
			
		

> I love your BH!



Im confused with the abbreviations people use on here. what does BH mean?  

Also someone mentioned PHH and SHH, what does this mean?  Im sorry I need to ask, cause i am confuesd.  thank you.


----------



## Beach Bum

PHh is purse hating hubby..SHH is shoe hating hubby..LMAO...My PHH coined the original term..hee.hee.

BH=LV Batignolles Horizontal purse


----------



## star3777

Your new bag keeps me coming back for more! It is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## barbie.belle

your collection is hawt hawt hawt. ive never been a huge prada fan, but i might have to go pick myself up a gauffre!


----------



## thompk

I tell you...the Prada Line this Fall is AMAZING!!! Cannot make up my mind!! Jill, Love your bags!


----------



## Sunnydqt

I gotta admit. I adore Jill's prada collection since I'm starting to get into prada bags! I just love them all!


----------



## Lanbanan

Jill said:
			
		

> PHh is purse hating hubby..SHH is shoe hating hubby..LMAO...My PHH coined the original term..hee.hee.
> 
> BH=LV Batignolles Horizontal purse




Thank you Jill!


----------



## icechampagne

The Prada Gauffre is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW Camera..had to take pics of my NEW Jimmy Choos(and yes,..LOL...they MATCH my Prada ruched tote!!!)


----------



## barbie.belle

sexy!! you have the best taste ever, jill!


----------



## Beach Bum

My newest Prada wallet..LOve this leather..really soft.


----------



## Beach Bum

Just got these Prada boots today too...SUPER DUPER hot..Love the embroidered toe.


----------



## ggk84

Jill, if you don't mind me asking, how much was the wallet for? And where did you get it from? Does it have a name? I've seen it before and I adore it but I have no idea... Thanks and congrats on all your new purchases!


----------



## bag.lover

Jill said:
			
		

> My newest Prada wallet..LOve this leather..really soft.


 
Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!  The leather & color are unbelievable! =)


----------



## christie

I love this wallet so much! How does the inside look?


----------



## nerdbox01

Wow, what a collection! Love the LVs


----------



## Beach Bum

I will take pics of the prada card and the inside of the wallet..I got it at Prada in NY..


----------



## barbie.belle

loves the wwallet and totally want those boots. congrats jill.


----------



## Beach Bum

My new Chanel belt..got it at NM..LOVE IT!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

Love your belt jill it will be HOT for winter


----------



## heavensent

Cute belt


----------



## BagMama

I can't see any of the pics


----------



## Beach Bum

^ you must have a block on your computer if you cant see them!Are you at work???they tend to block pics....


----------



## Beach Bum

My new GUCCI BRITT TOTE..with detachable messenger strap...LOVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melisande

Where is your new coat, Jill? Any pics yet?


----------



## melisande

(PS. Love your belt and the Gucci. Both are extremely nice).


----------



## Beach Bum

Posting new Prada coat pics tomorrow..I had to order a smaller size..this one is TOO BIG on me..Going to NM tomorrow to PU the smaller one!!


----------



## Baby Boo

oh my god i LOVe the gucci.. hehehe you really like your messenger bags. the collection is HOT


----------



## Beach Bum

^ Thanks..yes..I adore messengers..can ya tell??  

Posting pics of Prada coat and new LOUBOUTIN pumps I got yesterday!(As soon as PHH goes to work..eh..hem..LMAO!)


----------



## LVmom

Wow, Jill-this is the first time I popped into this thread and this just proves what I already knew-you have amazing taste,girl!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

MY NEW LOUBOUTINS...LOVE THEM TO DEATH!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW PRADA SPORT COAT FROM NM.....


----------



## Baby Boo

that coat is HOOOOOOTTTTTTT


----------



## BagMama

WOW Jill... Love your collection... like every one else my eyes were glued to your Chanel flats... I searched for those high and low and couldn't get them by the time I decided to buy... Enjoy it all!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW PRADA D'Orsays...for Fall!!!!LOVE !...Small heel and very comfy!!


----------



## bluxcape

your shoes are so pretty, Jill..


----------



## Beach Bum

My new Limited edition LV monogram canvas STEPHEN bag...WOOHOO!


----------



## cougess

Love the strap on that bag! Glad to see you survived PHH!!


----------



## sekmeht

woohoo jill. sexy collection. your new pumps rock!


----------



## H_addict

*faints* HOLY COW!!! THE LATEST BUYS ARE TO DIE FOR!!! ITHEM!!!


----------



## christie

i love your new jacket and stephen bag!!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

You only have the best collection ever!!! I love everything, you have great taste! *DROOL*


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks for all your sweet comments! I felt so guilty over spending so much on that LV..LOl..BUT I love it!


----------



## BellaPaige

Wow, great collection. I love those Chanel sandals.


----------



## imgg

Jill said:


> One more pic of the new MJ bag...



I love this bag and it looks great on you!!!! Wish I would have been at the Boston sale....


----------



## imgg

I also love you Cartier watch!  I almost bought the same one, but ended up with something else.....looks great on you!


----------



## Audrey

Jill you have such great taste!! Looking at your collection made me !


----------



## Pelinaka

Love the LV Stephen - WOW!!!


----------



## whatzerface

You've been a busy lady! I love the new Gucci and the Chanel belt!! And of course the LV too!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ thanks,you are so sweet! I got a new Prada bag this week too...MUST post pics today(little one home sick....will get around to pics..eventually!LOL!)


----------



## Baby Boo

as always great stuff//

hope the lil one feels better


----------



## Roomyisbest

I havent been to your thread in awhile and i love alll the new additions. You have such a fab collection.


----------



## Beach Bum

My newest Prada..Bought it at Prada NY from my fave SA Sada..as always..I adore this bag!it was 1890 but I love it...


----------



## bluxcape

oh, that is lovely Jill...


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW Fendi B BALLERINAS!!LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Also got these fendis at SAKS TOO! WOOHOO!


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Audrey

^ LOVE THOSE SHOES!! Jill you have great taste.


----------



## edsbgrl

Ok, really. You need to stop. Somehow your hot bag buying is causing my budget to go out the window........(what budget again   ) Love the latest Prada. I saw this in Harpers Bazaar and fell in love.


----------



## fendigal

I really like the newest Prada bag you've got there!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ Thanks fendi! I wore it today out shopping..its so easy to handle and the leather is amazing on it!


----------



## icechampagne

I love those Fendi Ballerinas!!


----------



## pursemama

Wow, everything is so gorgeous! You have incredible taste Jill, I love it all...from the TDF purses to the TDF shoes!


----------



## naturale

Jill, this is my first time in this thread and I'm speechless.  You have a great collection of bags and shoes...you really know how to do it....congratulations.


----------



## llson

Wow--awesome Collection!!  You're My Kind Of Shopper.......especially Love The Latest Pradas......great Year For Prada!!


----------



## llson

Wow--awesome Collection!!  You're My Kind Of Shopper.......especially Love The Latest Pradas......great Year For Prada--plan On Buying More!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ thanks guys!
It is a great Prada year..LOL....I have an amazing Prada skirt coming today too..will post pics asap when it gets here!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW Prada skirt I just got! LOVE the suede belt with the silver chams on it..This skirt is so Flattering on...


----------



## Beach Bum

Close up shot of belt on skirt.....


----------



## doulosforhim

very nice skirt. i love it.


----------



## Sofi

I am speechless! Your collection is great! I wish I had all your money to spare on purses!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Thanks SOFI! You are too sweet!
I love so many bags this season..LOL..PHH isnt too happy about that though...hee!hee!


----------



## dleesy

Jill said:


> My new Limited edition LV monogram canvas STEPHEN bag...WOOHOO!


 
Gorgeous bag...I saw a similar 1 in the magazine the only diff is is embossed LV monogram in black leather...ooooooh L just luv it.
May I know ..is it on the shelves yet in US???


----------



## ckchou888

soliciting sale


----------



## Beach Bum

^HI--In order to sell and buy on the PF..you need to apply now for MP privies.......to Vlad.
Otherwise selling -buying isnt allowed.


----------



## stefyp

Wow Jill... you have an incredible and very classy collection my dear...  How did i miss it??    Enjoy it all!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Just got this baby today!!..HONEY WISTERIA SPY!


----------



## boku

OMG!!! I love everything.


----------



## Beach Bum

Also got this from Fendi on WED...FINALLY took pics..LOL..PHH isnt here...HEE!HEE!


Fendi B continental wallet....


----------



## newaddiction

ohh wow, what an awesome collection you have going on! love those chanel slip ons i see hahah. I just want to dive into that big bag pile haha


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL! Thanks..it has since been organized..LMAO....I took very messy pics..hee.hee...Im learning...


----------



## pinkish_love

Jill i love your collection!!


----------



## pinkish_love

Jill said:


> ^LOL! Thanks..it has since been organized..LMAO....I took very messy pics..hee.hee...Im learning...


 

Jill looking at your bags on the floor i was getting little Monica (on Friends) i was thinking i wish i can go to Jill's house and arrange those bags!! my hands were itching!! lol  Im Ms. Tidy freak!


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL! You are soooo FUNNY!...I just spent like 5 hours cleaning and organizing that room..OMG..too many shoes and bags...oy....I have to throw out shoe boxes cuz I dont have any room for them!!LOL!


----------



## ShoooSh

OMG .... im drooling here ... i LOVE ur prada bags ... ur such a bad influence LOL


----------



## theinsider

Amazing collection- love your Pradas!


----------



## Beach Bum

New Prada Jacket fron NM yesterday..


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW leather Vince Jacket from NM too..LOL.....640.00


----------



## Beach Bum

LV shoes are being delivered tomorrow..I was bad this week..hee.hee


----------



## suzie w

very nice!


----------



## icechampagne

I love the new jackets!  
& Ooh can't wait to see the shoes hehe


----------



## Pelinaka

I love it all Jill! You have amazing taste in bags and jackets (and shoes too) LMBO!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Love the jacket Jill! Is it a trench?  It kind of looks like it the way its fitted in the middle.


----------



## Beach Bum

The Prada is like a trench but its lined too...So its not like a wind breaker and not as heavy as my new Prada winter coat...Its the pefect 50 degree coat..when the weather is in between..Which is exactly what I need in NJ these days..WACKY WEATHER!!LOL!


----------



## edsbgrl

^^^^Cool!  

Everyone needs and "in between" jacket/coat..........everyone needs a *PRADA* "in between" coat


----------



## theglamorous

Great collection.


----------



## zeitgeist4

Jill said:


> NEW leather Vince Jacket from NM too..LOL.....640.00




Oooh, I've loved this jacket ever since I saw it in the final scene of Devil Wears Prada!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ THANKS! Its a great jacket..I wore it out yesterday and people were really loving it...I love the color and the mushiness of the leather!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Wow! Love the closet as much as the collection!


----------



## enjlux

Love your collections Jill!!! Your shoes are amazing!!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Fabulous collection!  Truly amazing!


----------



## Liya

*Amazing* collection Jill! So classy!

You are truly the QUEEN of PRADA! *bows down*


----------



## shoppingsmycard

just chiming in with one more "wow".....i am truly in awe!  

and ps, the prada raincoat is TDF!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

In awe here Jill! Someone told me we were bag twins (mom just grabbed that MJ Ursula tote at half off) so I came in and WOW! You have fantastic taste!


----------



## coachwife6

Jill said:


> MORE..........ok ...I think its time to get rid of some bags.....you think????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



For some reason, I started looking at this thread. What is this frame bag pictured here in the second to left photograph. It's off-white/cream.


----------



## coachwife6

^^It's on page 5.


----------



## Beach Bum

Thats a Chanel bag..LOLOLOL


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW PARIS SHOPPING TRIP PURCHASES!!!!!!! WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum

Dior Cruise bag!!!! YUMMY!LOL!


----------



## Beach Bum

Must have matching Dior shoes too....HEE!HEE!


----------



## Beach Bum

LV LIMITED EDITION paris store snow globe!


----------



## Beach Bum

I had to buy this for my 10 year old..PHH is mortified..ROFL!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

That dior cruise bag and matching shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## swee7bebe

i love the dior shoes, jill.  are you back already?  how was your trip?


----------



## kahluamilk

love yr new gucci!!! i want one too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coachlover123

Love your collection!


----------



## LondonBrat

Oh WOW! *jaw drop*

Amazing stuff! &#305; love the Dior bag and matching shoes...and the chanel shoes ARE TO DIE FOR!  Enjoy them!


----------



## Cheryl24

Welcome back Jill!!

Thanks for posting pics already.  Your new purchases are gorgeous!!  I especially love the Chanel tote!!


----------



## Megs

Welcome back and amazing additions!!


----------



## ggk84

Nice loot, Jill!  I hope you enjoyed your trip to Paris! Welcome back!


----------



## shopalot

Welcome back from Paris Jill!!
Wonderful new purchases!


----------



## ver1982

Pretty collection! So many Prada's!


----------



## coachwife6

Jill said:


> Thats a Chanel bag..LOLOLOL



Kill me now.


----------



## cat_inluv

all I can say is Wow  hot collection tbh!


----------



## apa629

wow! looking at your collections makes me salivate!


----------



## Bag_addict1970

my lordy!! to think i was really bad to purchase my first perfect bag...now, i can't stop obsessing and still going ...i can imagine how it is for me in the next few years...haha
You are a true bag-a-holic.  oh, nice to meet you Jill


----------



## Beach Bum

^HA!HA! Thanks ! Nice to meet you too!Welcome to the PF!

2 new bags coming TODAY!!!!!!( CHanel and LV...CANT WAIT!!!)


----------



## minami

love your new prada bag! =)


----------



## lilbrownbag

I'm speechless, your collection is unbelievable, truly TDF!!! Sigh... envious....


----------



## suzie w

hello jill!  wow!  your collection is amazing!  and there's alot of it!  you have totally introduce me to prada in a 'good way'  thank you!

thanks for sending me to this thread (asking about the gauffre bag) there are so many members its hard to see and remember them all.  

so... you like prada huh?    the gauffre bags are soooo amazing!  the leather is so soft!  

ps:  you have great taste and you look great in your pcitures!  

have a great day!


----------



## Beach Bum

^THANKS SO MUCH!..I have to say the Gauffre bags are STILL my all time faves..!!
Here is my new Chanel BABY CABAS!WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW MM size LOUIS VUITTON CRUISE BAG!!


----------



## xoAKIxo

your collection is TDF!!  especially love your new bags!!


----------



## Suzie

"Simply Stunning" Jill.


----------



## xoxo_jess

OMG you have such an amazing collection! it seems like you show something new in every page of this thread! congrats! keep it up!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Jill! You're killing me! I love your baby cabas!


----------



## Cheryl24

Love the new Chanel Jill!!   Great new additions!


----------



## bag.lover

Jill said:


> Here is my new Chanel BABY CABAS!WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Jill, I love this bag.  You look FAB!!!! =)


----------



## bag.lover

coachwife6 said:


> For some reason, I started looking at this thread. What is this frame bag pictured here in the second to left photograph. It's off-white/cream.


 
Coachwife, we think alike. =)  I asked Jill about that Chanel bag recently too. =)


----------



## checkherout

Wow...great collection!


----------



## Beach Bum

OK..MM cruise bag was too small from LV..so I had to go get the GM!!LOL!


----------



## edsbgrl

Jill, your latest are HOT  ........I'm axiously awaiting the time until you get tired of the Chanel Baby Cabas......yep, waiting.............


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFL! NEVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im so in love ...for now..hee.hee


----------



## edsbgrl

^^^^^^.........I'll even wait patiently..........


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFLMAO! You are killing me!!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW LV CRUISE FLIP FLOPS..LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## doulosforhim

Jill said:


> NEW LV CRUISE FLIP FLOPS..LOVE!!!!!!


 

i love the flip flops so much that i am getting a pair too. oh,Jill you are bad influence for me...lol but after the weekend i am having hell... i deserve me a pair..lol


----------



## suzie w

ok jill----  i'm dying over here! 
holy cr-p girl - you 'LOVE' ALOT! 

verryyy nice!


----------



## Elle Candy

Wow!  I love your bags and shoes collection!  They are all very nice.    Great taste.


----------



## spylove22

Amazing collection Jill!


----------



## spylove22

May I ask how much are those LV flip flops?


----------



## Beach Bum

^ they were 355.oo US dollars


----------



## ILOVEPURSES

Great collection! I am still drooling all over my keyboard! I especially love the Chanel Baby Cabas and the Cruise GM!


----------



## Beach Bum

My new TEAL BABY CABAS CHANEL!!!


----------



## uhkiwi

^^JILL!! ANOTHER ONE?? you are so bad!!!!! the color is gorgeous!


----------



## icechick

I would kill for that teal one it's so gorgeous, congrats!!!

(I'm so jelous )


----------



## crystal_doll

Jill - wow wow... All your bags are so lovely and I can tell you just can't stop adding more to your huge collection  
Do you shop online or do shopping in the stores?


----------



## coachwife6

Jill said:


> My new TEAL BABY CABAS CHANEL!!!



 Eeek. I didn't know you were expecting so soon. And twins, too. One's a boy and one's a girl! Congrats. Gorgeous.


----------



## edsbgrl

Jill I come in here to see what new bag is out b/c you've always got the latest  .  Love the new Chanel and the color rocks


----------



## bag.lover

coachwife6 said:


> Eeek. I didn't know you were expecting so soon. And twins, too. One's a boy and one's a girl! Congrats. Gorgeous.


 
Same here.  Congrats Jill!!! =)


----------



## Belle49

Amazing Collection!!


----------



## Beach Bum

About to add my newest addition..The MIU MIU COFFER..woohoo!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

HERE is my camel MIU MIU COFFER..Got here today!LOVE HER!!HEEE!HEE!


----------



## mischa

wow!!!!!!!
that's a beauty!Congrats


----------



## fendigal

I love that Chanel, it's a beautiful color!


----------



## absolutanne

OMG jill, you're CONSTANTLY shopping??! how do you have time to use your new babies? Since you're always buying something new!


----------



## Serendipity

^^Was thinking the same thing.  Some of them feel very lonely!


----------



## pinkish_love

Jill...love your collection!! I love how you buy different colors form the same item lol


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL! Only if I truly LOVE the bag to pieces do I buy it in other colors..The Cabas is TDF..I may need a third one...If PHH doesnt find out...mu..ha..ha...ha..ha!!!


----------



## pinki682

Jill...  Your AWESOME closet makes me *drool*....   everything is fabulous!


----------



## Sunshine

Jill...you are going to have to start your own forum soon...


----------



## keykey36

No Trading !


----------



## brandedlover

Lovely!!!  They all are fabs!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Beach Bum

My new LV SOPHIE!!LOVES!!!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ very nice !


----------



## Beach Bum

Last nights Hannukah presents from PHH..he done good!LOL!


----------



## pinki682

Jill said:


> Last nights Hannukah presents from PHH..he done good!LOL!




awww... Guess PHH is not so bad after all? Happy Holidays to you and your family.


----------



## bag.lover

Jill said:


> Last nights Hannukah presents from PHH..he done good!LOL!


 
Love these, your PHH has great taste. =)
Happy holidays. =)


----------



## Belle49

Jill, can you post a bigger pic of the sophie??


----------



## Beach Bum

^ I posted more pics of the SOPHIE(posing with it too!)..in the LV forum!


----------



## cupcake_flake

Jill said:


> My new LV SOPHIE!!LOVES!!!!!!


 
Is this the one that was featured in the blog? I'm jealous... it is beautiful! :shame:


----------



## coachwife6

Very nice Jill.


----------



## icechampagne

The new additions are beautiful!


----------



## the swan

Woooooooooooow..What an AMAZING COLLECTION!!   
I want YOUR BAGS!!!:cry: :cry:


----------



## mewlicious

Jill I am sure the day you stop shopping the sound of crying from the SAs you normally keep busy will ring out across the globe.  Your pictures are really turning me to Prada, great additions as always!


----------



## karo

What a great collection! I love your Prada's.


----------



## edsbgrl

Ok.  What bag did Jill get for Christmas????    ..........Jiiiiiiilllllllll?  Do tell.


----------



## Beach Bum

^The Stomach flu..from my daughter!??????ROFL..seriously.I think Im gonna die...LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

^if you look on the previous page..youll see the Prada bag and shoes PHH got me for Hannukah..LOL..


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Beautiful stuff, Jill! And hope you're feeling better!


----------



## edsbgrl

Jill said:


> ^The Stomach flu..from my daughter!??????ROFL..seriously.I think Im gonna die...LOL


 
Oh Jill  , thats not what I was hoping to hear.  Stomach flu sucks a$$.  DH has had it and I (you know how men are when they're sick.....or maybe its just my DH  )  had to play nurse. I saw your other bags etc. on pages back but I know how you get bags every other day   so I didn't know if you got another. 

Hope you are feeling better soon.  Can't have a shopaholic sick for long.    (this from a fellow shopaholic  )


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL!I know-Phh sucks at playing nurse here too..ROFL..Had to practically beg him to make me a cup of tea!!!!!EEK!
I have 2 bags on hold at Saks this week..lol..will update ya when Im well enough to pick them up!
MU..HA..HA..HA!!(phh will pay for not making me tea!!LOL!)


----------



## edsbgrl

^^^^Damn Jill, you are the update on all the new bags. 
Can't wait to see them. I picked up my Mini Lin Speedy today   Can't wait to post pics but can't until go get my camera cord from AZ........I'm on the east coast this week. ....but having a great time nontheless.   Want to post it sooooooo bad   Idddwho, can't see what_ you_ got. 

And yes, I have to pretty much have to lay there half dead for him to realize I _am_ sick.  Great guy all around, love him to death,but maybe men just don't get sickness.......accecpt when they're laying there pitiful. Mine gets sick and its like he's dying he looks so sad


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL!Congrats on the mini lin!so cute!
I do have to add my Groom LV bandeau,Chanel Outdoor wallet,and a zippy taupe paddy to my showcase too...Ive been busy..prior to being sick..hee.hee


----------



## Claudia

oh.            my.                  G--d.

i think i am starting to speak in tongues, Jill.
GORGEOUS!
And your daughter did a report on Mui Mui (her nickname) Prada?
  Lets all 4 of us (you, me, your two girls: actually, maybe 10 of us...3 of your purse babies and 3 of mine) go out for lunch and talk purses.   you and the kids can fly down here and enjoy some warm weather, we'll go to the outdoor cafe at Bal Harbour Shoppes and get a separate table for our purse babies.  They can all share a salad nicioise     

anyway i couldnt view the pic of your puppy or you!  in fact, couldnt see the pics that had the little red x?  how come  how come?  wanna seeeeeeeeeee


----------



## edsbgrl

^  Jill, are we IM'ing here   Congrats on your Chanel, LV and Chloe!    ......Have you tried TheraFlu?  That works wonders for me.


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFL!!
My doggies are in my avatar.they are both red Shiba Inus.
I may have to come visit ya some time!!!LOL!How fun would a PF meet up be there!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Yep yep, espically since I won't be working my a$$ off anymore.  That got old real quick.  DH was like, "Don't need to do that anymore."  Thank goodness.  Need to go to the General forum to see when Northeastcoasters are meeting up again since I know you east coast ladies had a meeting not to long ago. .....My dogs are having a fit now, because they see another dog out the window   .  Gosh, you would think there were bears outside they way my oldest one barks when she sees something.  

BBL


----------



## Addien

Jill, I am in love with your Chanel (especially the Cambon and the Baby Cabas!!!) and the MJ! I especially love the MJ colors... so gorgeous!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Thanks-The baby cabas bags are my MOST used bags!!!I wear my black Cabas ALL the time!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

LV GROOM BANDEAU!


----------



## Beach Bum

My new Chanel wallet!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Its the OUTDOOR LIGNE wallet,I beleive,in brown.


----------



## doulosforhim

I always look forward to seeing your new additions. just breathtaking. you have such great taste. congrats!!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Love the Groom bandeau!  I have the scarf and want the bandeau next


----------



## shopalot

Jill said:


> ^LOL!Congrats on the mini lin!so cute!
> I do have to add my Groom LV bandeau,Chanel Outdoor wallet,and a zippy taupe paddy to my showcase too..._*Ive been busy*_..prior to being sick..hee.hee


 
OMG Jill, yes I can see that you've been very busy!!!!! 
Everything is Amazing!!!   
I lover your LV Sophie and everything else!!
You are not just the Queen of Prada, You are THEE Queen Shopper!


----------



## photoobsessive

wow. maybe i can kick my boyfriend out of the home office and give my bags their own bedroom! yee-oww!


----------



## InezzJ

Jill said:


> My new Chanel wallet!


 
Very nice. You really know how to choose the nice pieces! congratulations for the new addition.


----------



## bag.lover

Jill said:


> I have 2 bags on hold at Saks this week..lol.


 
Can't wait to hear about them.
Congrats on your latest additions. =)


----------



## ch3rryb3rry

in love,,,,


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW CHANEL CAMERA CASE!LOVES!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW PRADA ANTIC TOTE FROM NM!


----------



## Beach Bum

New LV shoes too!


----------



## pinki682

Wow I want your Chanels and the Prada tote...


----------



## hlfinn

i think i passed out around page 10. 

jill you have the most amazing collection i have ever seen.


----------



## bag.lover

Gorgeous!      Congrats. 
Jill, which camera do you have?  It looks like it can hold my Canon SD550.   



Jill said:


> NEW CHANEL CAMERA CASE!LOVES!


----------



## bag.lover

This tote is so gorgeous, love the style/leather/color.  Congrats again. =)



Jill said:


> NEW PRADA ANTIC TOTE FROM NM!


----------



## mewlicious

That Chanel camera case is too cute, and I adore the coloring on that Antic tote. Very creative! Congrats on your awesome buys


----------



## maxaluna50

The Prada Antic tote is gorgeous, as are your other bags.


----------



## shoppingsmycard

love the new prada tote, jill!!  queen of prada, as always....LOL


----------



## edsbgrl

I'm so into the color chocolate right now..........the Prada tote is HOT


----------



## Glamourette

great collection!


----------



## jillybean307

The new prada tote is to die for! Yum!!


----------



## PradaDiva

Oh boy, I must now wipe the drool off my chin!  Your collection is stupendous!!    I never seen so many purses owned by one woman before.  Gorgeous, gorgeous stuff!!!


----------



## spylove22

Oh Jill!!!!! Beautiful new additions! Congrats!


----------



## leslie_x

wow, damn!  amazing collection!
If you ever want to get rid of some bags, shoes or belts (...) to make some room for new additions ... I'll be happy to take them from you   !


----------



## louielover

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum

New Spring Prada belt^


----------



## mewlicious

LOL Jill you shop more than I actually think about shopping! That belt looks great! Love the rivets on it.


----------



## bullshopper

Hi Jill. I'm fairly new to tPF and I just discovered this thread.  You have an awesome collection.  I'm going to keep my eye on this thread since you'll probably keep adding more and more goodies.


----------



## Crystallene

Absolutely gorgeous collection! You have amazing taste! Love it all ... purses, shoes, belts, accessories ... everything! Just love it!!! I'll be keeping my eye out to see what you add next.


----------



## Belle49

LOVE THE BELT, Jill


----------



## hmwe46

I *love* those LV flip flips and the Prada tote!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Fab (and might I add, enormous) collection haha! 

-Minal


----------



## nerdbox01

bag.lover said:


> This tote is so gorgeous, love the style/leather/color. Congrats again. =)


 

HOW BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## doulosforhim

Jill, i love your new belt!!!! You are such bad influence for me...lol Now we will be twins on several beauties...lol


----------



## coachwife6

Love the camera case and the new Prada bag. The Prada belt is sweet as well. Wear with pride.


----------



## Belle49

Loving the belt!


----------



## Beach Bum

My third baby cabas bag..LOL..in Khaki


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum

^JILL and DOulos went to Saks together..LOL..picked up a few things!


----------



## shushopn

I haven't looked at this thread for many moons - I just spit my tea all over my computer LOL!!  Holy crap!  I thought I was bad but I can't hold a candle to you.  How do you wear everything??


----------



## beana90

Oh my goodness, your collection is TDF.  I am foaming at the mouth.  You are really getting me interested in Chanel.  I am going to go look at them this weekend.


----------



## John 5

Hot collection Jill!


----------



## bag.lover

Jill, multiple congrats on the new addictions. =)
Love the Cabas triplets, Prada flats, and Chanel earrings!!!!!
These flats are lovely.   



Jill said:


>


----------



## pinki682

omg... I always love your things...


----------



## edsbgrl

The Gucci thong sandles    Where did you get those?  MUST HAVE NOW!   

The newest Chanel is HOT!


----------



## icechampagne

Wow everytime I come back to this thread you have a few new items! lol 
I loove the new Baby Cabas


----------



## chloehandbags

Great, enormous collection!

Has PHH had a nervous breakdown, yet?!! 

I liked too many things to list, but I had to comment on this wallet, the leather looks absolutely gorgeous!!!    






​


----------



## Ghost55

Jill~ You have a truely fabulous collection! can you post an updated picture of ALL your goodies...I would love to see that!


----------



## Beach Bum

edsbgrl said:


> The Gucci thong sandles  Where did you get those? MUST HAVE NOW!
> 
> The newest Chanel is HOT!


 
Gucci shoes I got at SAKS in BALA,PA
1-610-667-1550...ask for BOB in shoes...They are TDF IRL!


----------



## Beach Bum

Here is my newest Tan Prada Gauffre messenger hobo.....


----------



## xoAKIxo

omg your collection is tdf!


----------



## edsbgrl

Jill said:


> Gucci shoes I got at SAKS in BALA,PA
> 1-610-667-1550...ask for BOB in shoes...They are TDF IRL!


 
 TY!

.......kind of sad today as there was a particular Chanel I was looking at and when I went to buy, it was sold (out)  .........sure your very familiar with this particular bag   

Love the new Prada!


----------



## Beach Bum

^AWE!Thanks...youll find your chanel.....!!!!I just know it!


----------



## anghelq




----------



## misschaslyn

wow Jill...this is my first time looking at your collection and I am very impressed...3 baby cabas??? I'm just trying to get my hands on one. Lucky girl with a hubbie that spoils you, It's every girls dream to be a princess...and that you are!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Jill said:


> ^AWE!Thanks...youll find your chanel.....!!!!I just know it!


   ush:   Procrastination stinks doesn't it?   :shame:


----------



## PlushKitty

lol Jill!! I have never seen so much ............. STUFF! in one place! 
thru out your thread you keep saying your hubby's gonna kill yaaa....... you must have many lives for you are STILL out there shopping!!!
words cannot describe how jealous i am of you!!! 
MANY luck on organizing that room of yours


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL..It is finally organized..heehee......


----------



## shopalot

Jill we must see pics!!!!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

Greentea said:


> Delicious! My eyes went straight to those Chanel flats!



same here, theyrs gorgeous! so is your entire collection!


----------



## BagAngel

Wow Jill, fabulous collection!


----------



## Beach Bum

New LV cles


----------



## Beach Bum

New Lanvin Ballets


----------



## coachwife6

I love those new flats. And the new LV accessory is terrific.


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW LV MONO RIVET BAG..LOVES!


----------



## D & G rockstar

That's sooo cute!!!  ^^^


----------



## Lainey

Wow!  Jill!!  Your collection of everything is TDF!!     I would love to be there when you do your spring cleaning!  hehe  Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## theglamorous

Lovely.


----------



## Beach Bum

not ONE BUT TWO deliveries today!!ROFL


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum

^This is my Hermes Evelyn bag in ETOUPE Clemance leather


----------



## doulosforhim

very beautiful!!!


----------



## cougess

Jill:
love the flats and the hermes bag!


----------



## gro3602

So nice!
You are very lucky!

Need a better photo of the chanel - Is it a key chain??


----------



## coachwife6

Nice bag and key case. Loves them.


----------



## Beach Bum

gro3602 said:


> So nice!
> You are very lucky!
> 
> Need a better photo of the chanel - Is it a key chain??


 
Yep..its the keychain case


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW Chanel Sunnies from NM


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Love those lanvin ballet flats and LV rivet bag!! the outfit you have in the rivet bag photo looks great!! bag looks v good on you! (ok that was probably stating the obvious!!)

what a productiveshopping trip!! can't wait to see ur chanel!!

hey do you have a pic of the reorganized closet? i imagine it's looks like a mini NM ... =)


----------



## GianFrancoFerre

bubbleliciousis said:


> Love those lanvin ballet flats and LV rivet bag!! the outfit you have in the rivet bag photo looks great!! bag looks v good on you! (ok that was probably stating the obvious!!)
> 
> what a productiveshopping trip!! can't wait to see ur chanel!!
> 
> hey do you have a pic of the reorganized closet? i imagine it's looks like a mini NM ... =)


 
That would be so great to see! I also think you should take a photo of your updated closet! Your collection is to die for!


----------



## bag.lover

Jill, love your latest purchases; they are all gorgeous.  Congrats. =)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Love the Evelyn!!


----------



## evychew

loveee your purses! especially your chanels and your latest addition, "Evelyn"


----------



## Suzie

Your collection is absolutely amazing and I love looking at all your beatiful new purchases...


----------



## Beach Bum

New Chanel Cotton club large black tote..1995 thru Chanel boutique


----------



## GTOFan

Wow Jill, great additions!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Jill, the chanel is AWESOME!!! the leather looks sooo soft and buttery, i wish i could fit in there and sleep in it!! and i love the side zip too!!! 

gorgeeeeoooooous!!!


----------



## DollyGirl

Jill, you have a gorgeous collection!!!

Just wondering how many days do you shop in a week? I realised you updated  new pics with new stuff every week??


----------



## Beach Bum

^yes...I have a shopping problem..ROFL


----------



## emald37

amazing collection!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

MUHAHAHAHAHA 

Jill feel free to pass your problem over to me anytime. i'll solve it for you and i'll waive my regular fee. i won't even charge you a dime

ROFL




Jill said:


> ^yes...I have a shopping problem..ROFL


----------



## bag.lover

Jill, congrats on your new Chanel Cotton Club Tote. =)


----------



## beanpolejd

Wow!!!    You have the best taste and collection I've seen!  Can I come shopping with you someday?     Anyway, have you ever taken the time out to calculate how much your collection has cost so far?  That would probably take you a week to figure out.  You have very nice stuff.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## svetty

I love tour collection, what a great taste!!  So whats next on the list?


----------



## maggie7

Jill, just stumbled on this thread yesterday and had to kiss goodbye to an early night, LOL, your collection had me up for hours, absolutely unbelievable!!  Thanks for sharing all those fantastic bags and shoes with us, you sure know how to pick them, those Baby Cabas almost made me weep...


----------



## BQueenGirl

jill u make me wanna spendddddddddd


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Very pretty collection!


----------



## Beach Bum

My newest addition...CHANEL SOFT CHAIN BAG!!!!LOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

Jill this bag is beautiful as well as all of your other ones!!
You truly have an amazing collection!!!!


----------



## wklara78

That is one amazing collection!!!! i love it, you are soooo lucky!!


----------



## fendigal

The Prada on Post #536 is TDF!!


----------



## ambrosia

Awesome collection, Jill!


----------



## ILOVEPURSES

congrats on the new addition! Very Nice


----------



## Mattd7474

I looked at EVERY page! totally impressed! I LOVE everything! your making me love other designers even more with your huge genre of brands!

Can't choose a favorite!

AWESOME, just totally AWESOME! im comin over and were playin dress up lol


----------



## KDB

You truly have an amazing collection and great taste!


----------



## Beach Bum

newest cera (blush) prada gauffre satchel!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

mY NEW logO PRADA TOTE..LOVES!!!!!!


----------



## fendigal

I love the new gaufre/gathered design Prada has.


----------



## edsbgrl

When I saw your showcase near the top of the showcase forum, my first thought was "Oh gosh.  What did Jill buy now?"  And as usual, its something hot. 

Love the gaufre


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFL!!!!!Thanks Girl!..Im so head over heels in love with the new gauffre..its SICK!!!LOLOLOL!


----------



## BQueenGirl

jill u buy the hottest bags


----------



## Lib

OMG that Cera Gauffre is fabulous! You find the BEST bags.


----------



## kaylalvc

Oooh they're all so pretty!


----------



## LVobsessed415

stunning chanel slippers and love that black prada second on the right bottom row.


----------



## blew415

Great collection!


----------



## ada726

Jill-you have the best taste!! Your collection is gorgeous. I love to look at all your finds...


----------



## Jayne1

I love watching this thread!  Fabulous taste!!


----------



## pinkpiano

Jill, Thanks for sharing with us !! THIS IS ONE AMAZING COLLECTION !!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum

^My BDAY PRESSIE!!!WOOHOO!  LV DAMIER 60!
(yes..Im turning 21...................again...ROFL!)


----------



## Couture_Girl

lucky!! I wish I got presents like that!!


----------



## Beach Bum

new Chanel wallet!!!WOOHOO!


----------



## Beach Bum

another addition..lol


----------



## Cheryl24

Happy Birthday Jill!!  Love all your new goodies!!


----------



## Beach Bum

2 more bags on the way too..My bad..ROFL..I can get away with it around my bday..heehee


----------



## ILOVEPURSES

congrats! love it all


----------



## BQueenGirl

jill i am so inspired by you!!

i love your new suitcase i want a mono one like that so bad, i cant wait to see what else you have coming.  i love your new lv bag too and that chanel wallet is so cute!!

you have the best taste jill!


----------



## BQueenGirl

lol since you are legal now jill ill take you out get you wasted on me!!


----------



## jsanluis

One word....  AMAZING!


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

that lv bag is too cute congrats  !


----------



## pinkpiano

i really like the LV Luggage and hobo-like bag ! Awesome!


----------



## mewlicious

WOoowooo Jill! That is some HOT luggage! Great purse and wallet, too!


----------



## ada726

Jill-I'd love to see your entire collection in one, or two, pix. Can you do us all that favor? Can't wait...


----------



## Mattd7474

Yeah one a few pics of the WHOLE collection would be great! lol


----------



## catranran

love that chanel on the back


----------



## spylove22

Happy Birthday Jill! Can't wait to see what else is coming your way!


----------



## shoptfs

Your collection is amazing!!


----------



## edsbgrl

More great finds!  

I'm loving your jeans.  What kind are they?


----------



## shy-andy

fabulous!!!! your prada and chanel bags ARE GREAT!! your choices of styles shows you are so CHIC!! Iconish in style!


----------



## Beach Bum

Here is the Chanel soft chain Pochette I just got at NM for 950- plus tax..LOVES!!!


----------



## ally24k

oh i love that soft chain pochette. are you gonna do a modeling pic? .


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum

ALL my new Goodies from ARUBA!!LOL!


----------



## ally24k

wow i looove the necklace! what brand is it?


----------



## christie

i love your collection!


----------



## Beach Bum

Here is my new Rivet Pochette too..LOL...Im shredding my credit cards as we speak..ROFLMAO


----------



## elmel

lovely bags!!! i lovetheprada!


----------



## Beach Bum

EB-The jeans I am wearing in the pic are PAIGE jeans..I have so many of them..I swear by that brand!!!LOL!


----------



## Cheryl24

Man Jill!  You know how to celebrate a birthday!   Great new additions!!


----------



## bag.lover

WOW!  Many congrats are in order! =)


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW CHANEL EXPANDABLE FLAP!loves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ada726

Another AMAZING bag Jill. Enjoy it. When are you going to do us all a favor and post one or two pix with your entire collection? Please...


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL..When I clean my room MAYBE...Its a mess..Havent even finished unpacking from Aruba..and Im going back there in 3 weeks ..LOL....Ill get the pics eventually...


----------



## Beach Bum

COTTON CLUB CHANEL WALLET.....


----------



## ally24k

oh i love everything! you are soooo lucky, jill!


----------



## nerdbox01

I need to go to Chanel now cause of this pic!!!!


----------



## Lisasbags

love your chanels


----------



## bubbleliciousis

You're going back to Aruba in 3 wks?!?! SO jealous!!!

Have fun though! 

incidentally, what bag does you use when you're on the beach etc?  I'm curious 



Jill said:


> ^LOL..When I clean my room MAYBE...Its a mess..Havent even finished unpacking from Aruba..and Im going back there in 3 weeks ..LOL....Ill get the pics eventually...


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL!^I bought a Gucci beach bag in Aruba.......it was perfect for the beach...


----------



## pinkyswore

I would kill for any one of the bags in your collection! Wow! You have amazing taste!


----------



## sayGRACEplease

AAAAHHHHHHH....   

I'm soooooooo green with envy!  Have you thought about having some type of organization system for your closet... I'm currently investing time and creating a catalog of my purses so instead of digging through piles, I can just flip though my book.


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ LOLOLOL!  Why am I not surprised Jill???? 

Do you have a pic of the gucci beach bag?


----------



## Beach Bum

This is the Gucci beach bag(and other purchase..LOL!)I made in Aruba..Its a great bag..and was super cheap in Aruba...heehee


----------



## Cudaswifey

i love your closet!  i wish i had that kind of space!


----------



## Cudaswifey

Jill said:


> NEW CHANEL EXPANDABLE FLAP!loves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i wanted this bag after i saw ur post... LONG LONG waiting list... but my SA just located the Ultimate soft leather today... so i'm happy


----------



## PinkPudding

Jill, ur collection is TDF!!!!
love ur teal baby cabas>.< and the soft chain!


----------



## sayGRACEplease

What does TDF mean?  Everyone keeps saying TDF...


----------



## Belle49

To die for


----------



## harlem_cutie

wow JILL, your collection is even more fabulous than before. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Beach Bum

new Prada sandals..495 from NM!


----------



## iqaganda

Wow! This is a very big handbag collection! I'm pretty jealous of your handbags!


----------



## Amywilliams

I dont know how I havent come across this thread before!!! You are the handbag queen!! I have literally spent the last hour looking at all your amazing bags, when I have a 20 page essay in for tomorow, but it was sooo worth it!!! Wow!!! Cant wait to see what you get next!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^LMAO!....You are so funny.....Glad u enjoyed looking at my bags..its quite an addiction of mine..hehe!


----------



## mewlicious

Looooove the beach bag, too cute! Amazing great purchases you shopping fiend, you!


----------



## GianFrancoFerre

It's always fun to see the new additions, Jill! You have amazing taste and bags.


----------



## ada726

Jill, Jill, Jill, When are you going to finally put me out of my misery and post a family pix?


----------



## LouisLady

i looooooove your taste JILL!!!


----------



## starlet

Cute


----------



## Beach Bum

OK...MY 6TH PRADA GAUFFRE BAG!!!!LOL! 
I absolutely ADORE it.......from Prada NY......!!


----------



## ally24k

no modeling pix?? it's gorgeous! i just want ONE gauffre, lol.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Modeling pics are in the Prada forum..LOL...


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Wooooooo your 6th!!! 

Have you used all of them yet? 

wondering about getting one...ush:





Jill said:


> OK...MY 6TH PRADA GAUFFRE BAG!!!!LOL!
> I absolutely ADORE it.......from Prada NY......!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^HECK YES!!!! I wear all my Gauffres!!!LOL!......The nylon ones are for rain/snow days......hehe!
Cant wait to break the new one in tomorrow!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Just saw the modeling pics. looks amazing!! 

HOw do you get to using all of them esp since u have so many bags!?!? U must be really good at interchanging bags!!

Hey would you take a Gauffres family shot of all 6 bags sometime? (unless you are going to get more Gauffres then wait till the family is complete..) BUHAHAHhahaha


----------



## i love red bags

Thanks for posting!Very nice


----------



## Beach Bum

OK..per yer request..LOL.........GAUFFRE FAMILY PIC!!HEEHEE!


----------



## AudreyII

Wow, how do you choose which bag to wear every day?

I love the creamy Gauffre, i'm really coming round to this style.


----------



## ada726

Jill said:


> OK..per yer request..LOL.........GAUFFRE FAMILY PIC!!HEEHEE!


 
Oh Jill- you listen to their requests? What about mine?? LOLLOL. Family pix- any shot of this in the near future?


----------



## Beach Bum

Which family??..ALL.???.Id have to use at leats 10 pics to get em all..LOL..Ill divide them up by designer and take them later..LOL


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Oh my they look so goooood.... leather looks soooo squishy esp the brown one on the left....:tispy:


Swooooon






Jill said:


> OK..per yer request..LOL.........GAUFFRE FAMILY PIC!!HEEHEE!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

I think she wants to see the mini bergdorf that's in your house --> ALL your shoes and clothes and bags.... Actually i think we all want to see that...  


I think it's time for you to get a super wide angle camera.....

one of the home mags (i think it's instyle home) had a pic of mariah carey's walk in closet. it was SO LARGE (needless to say). it was more like 2 nyc rooms!! and it looked like a boutique more than a closet. I almost died and fainted...  





Jill said:


> Which family??..ALL.???.Id have to use at leats 10 pics to get em all..LOL..Ill divide them up by designer and take them later..LOL


----------



## Couture_Girl

Jill, you have to do an updated LV collection pic for all of the LV gals and guys!


----------



## ViciousBliss

miss jill miss jill, how your collection grows! QUITE a beefy collection, i couldn't even go through every page, but i must say the pictures are getting better, and the CLOSET is getting SMALLER LOL. you're gonna have to make your closet bigger girlfriend! it's busting at the seams! 

DELISH collection, fabulous classic taste. HUGE thread. congrats again. wonderful wonderful!

ETA: 

may i ask HOW YOU DO IT?


----------



## GianFrancoFerre

Jill said:


> Which family??..ALL.???.Id have to use at leats 10 pics to get em all..LOL..Ill divide them up by designer and take them later..LOL


 
That would be so amazing to see your entire collection!


----------



## edsbgrl

Love em' Jill!


----------



## Lisasbags

OMG!
Your family pic is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pretty1983

Lovely collection!


----------



## Jessica21

Nice collection!!!!


----------



## bags07

Wow.........great Collection!


----------



## ada726

Jill said:


> Which family??..ALL.???.Id have to use at leats 10 pics to get em all..LOL..Ill divide them up by designer and take them later..LOL


 

You can take of your entire handbag family. Most cameras these days have a panoramic setting!!! LOLOLOL. I can't wait to see the pixs. Thanks Jill....


----------



## Beach Bum

CHANEL DENIM CABAS..LARGE..1295 plus tax at Saks..Just got her today!!!LOL!


----------



## Lainey

Wow, Jill!  Your collection continues to grow!  Great family pic of all of your Prada bags!!  Love the brown one on the left and the creamy ivory one!!!

How about a family pic of all your Chanel bags?  Would love to see that!


----------



## icechampagne

ahh I love the new denim Chanel!!


----------



## TarasBags

OMG! that is awesome


----------



## sayGRACEplease

nice Chanel!  good purchase  =)


----------



## Beach Bum

DENIM  CABAS isnt staying..WAY too big on me..sniff..On to my next Chanel..LOL


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I am in SHOCK, Jill! I thought I'd just visited this thread recently, yet...you must've bought at least 10 new bags!  Keep it going, girl!  Love your gauffres!


----------



## Bride_Woman

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## efrias1394

Jill is my hero.  I  all of your bags and shoes!


----------



## Beach Bum

Hampstead LV MM....got it for 1090 plus tax...


----------



## shopping lady

Great collection. Thanks for posting!


----------



## lv-lover

love the new hampstead Jill!


----------



## iSpot

The LV by Julie Verhoeven bag is the best


----------



## maggie7

bubbleliciousis said:


> one of the home mags (i think it's instyle home) had a pic of mariah carey's walk in closet. it was SO LARGE (needless to say). it was more like 2 nyc rooms!! and it looked like a boutique more than a closet. I almost died and fainted...



I saw that too, wasn't that insane?


----------



## Beach Bum

MY NEW LV NIMBUS!!Loves!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Oh Jill, I loooooove this piece..... 




it's so preeeetTy!

Sigh.....:tispy:




Jill said:


> MY NEW LV NIMBUS!!Loves!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

I thought it was insanely FANTASTIC and TDF!!! 

I would like to order one of those walk in closets too pls...



maggie7 said:


> I saw that too, wasn't that insane?


----------



## ada726

Jill said:


> MY NEW LV NIMBUS!!Loves!!


 
Oh Jill- another GORGEOUS bag!!! The handle and the color are tdf!! Enjoy it!! I'm still waiting for my family pix-LOL...


----------



## Beach Bum

^Ill get around to it eventually..Trying to pack for Aruba....clean my house...and Im extremely hungover from a late night out...LOL!
So chances are the family pics wont come till after my trip...heehee...PLUS my closet is a freAKIN pigsty AT THE MOMENT..hOW COME WHEN WE PACK FOR A VACATION..WE TOSS OUR CLOSETS.....!!!!!oH The mess Im gonna have to come home to...ROFL!


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

Jill said:


> MY NEW LV NIMBUS!!Loves!!


 
Jill, your new Nimbus is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!! love it!


----------



## Amywilliams

Your new LV Nimbus is stunning!!


----------



## maye

That's an enormous and fabolous collection!!  do you think you will ever have time to wear all these bags??
Exquisito!


----------



## Gianna

GREAT collection!


----------



## maye

Jill, Jill, Jill: I'm in shock!! Whenever I see each one of your additions is like, OMG will she ever stop???

I was going to work out but I'm thinking about going to NM and buy one of those gorgeous Prada Tessuto Gauffre bags. Absolutely stunning and wonderful collection. You should buy an insurance for all the bags!!! Grrrreat!


----------



## Beach Bum

New from Aruba LV store...CONGO LV BAG!! 860- US dollars


----------



## SonyaPhi

wow... lovely collection Jill thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beach Bum

My new Chanel Rock and Chain LARGE BLACK hobo..LOVES..2350 plus tax at Chanel...WOOHOO!


----------



## redcoral

*very nice collection!! thanks for posting!!*


----------



## lv_shopaholic

great collection!


----------



## Queenie

Jill said:


> CHANEL DENIM CABAS..LARGE..1295 plus tax at Saks..Just got her today!!!LOL!


You're not keeping this, Jill? It looks really good on ya.


----------



## handbag addict

Jill you have an amazing collection!!! I love all your new additions!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jill I just looked at your entire collection!! Absolutely stunnng!!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Gosh........just let us know when and where the yard sale is!!!

Seriously, your collection is amazing!!  I love it all!!


----------



## paula24

Queenie said:


> You're not keeping this, Jill? It looks really good on ya.




jill I love this bag. Why u return?


----------



## Beach Bum

^The denim was way too big on me..I didnt feel right carrying it.....(I could fit my entire family in it..LOL!)


----------



## mshel

Somehow...I missed this thread.  Awesome Jill...I need to start at the beginning sometime when I have a few free 12 hours! ha!
I LOVE the nimbus...just love it...so feminine and pretty!


----------



## sheanabelle

^ i know...it just took me half a day to look at about a quarter of this thread. but everything was delicious. Jill, you have excellent taste.


----------



## ldldb

Jill, you should turn your closet into a museum and charge admission fee! I would be the first in line! Love everything in your collection


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL! Thanks everyone!HEEHEE!
Here is my latest Gauffre..The bowler style( I sold my other Black Gauffre to get this one......a more current style and smaller)


----------



## H_addict

*faints* LOVE it, Jill!!!


----------



## Lib

I'd pay admission too - I love love love this new Prada. Can we get a consolidated picture of all the bags you have? I would love to see that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dreamz905

i just spent a freaking HOUR looking at your bags ... and a good 15 mins wiping the drool off my face. 
you. are. a. rockstarrrrrrrrrrrrr 

you're my idol.


----------



## Kathleen37

Another fab purchase!

Just loving all those fantastic bags!!!

Thanks

K
x


----------



## Blueberry

Whoaaaaaaaaaa you're the fastest shopper I've seen in my life!!!!!!!

Great collection too!!!!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

I love the smaller Gauffre, its gorgeous and so is the rest of your amazing collection!!


----------



## Danica

Gorgeous Jill!!!


----------



## socalgem

Lovely.


----------



## Jaaanice

that bag is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!! going to shop in Soho (nyc) today!! hope to see something nice at their AMAZING prada store there! (i saw claire danes there once!!! haha!!)


----------



## hermesBB

love them jill!!! wonderful collection!!!!


----------



## marclover

So many bags...so little time!  How do you find time to wear them all??  They're so GORGEOUS!!!  I'd stand there and drool over them all morning instead of getting ready and choosing one!  Congrats on everything Jill!!  I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## LVobsessed415

you have the best collection I have ever seen. I really love love your Cabas. I need one of those.


----------



## nerdbox01

love damier - and this piece is beautiful


----------



## kaka

i just read this thread from start to finish  :blink: your collection is tdf !


----------



## Beach Bum

New pink Chanel expandable..and flipflops!!


----------



## jc2239

ooooh that bag is gorgeous ......

on a side note, congrats on your surgery and glad to hear everything went well hopefully you can refer me to a good surgeon in the area when i finally take the plunge


----------



## maye

That Chanel bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Glamourette

I love your collection, congrats


----------



## gro3602

Wow


----------



## whistlerchic

Nice.. and huge... collection!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

woooo love the latest chanel pink bag and flip flops!! so cool!!! and cute!!!


----------



## gee

jill, you have impeccable taste. what a collection!


----------



## dusty paws

Amazing collection Jill!


----------



## Couture_Girl

Jill, by any chance could you do an updated photo of your LV collection and other familes?? OMG, YOUR COLLECTION IS TDF!!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Love the new pink Chanel! It's such a cute color. Flip flops rock too... I love flip flops. The ultimate shoe.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Jill said:


> ^LOL! Thanks everyone!HEEHEE!
> Here is my latest Gauffre..The bowler style( I sold my other Black Gauffre to get this one......a more current style and smaller)



This is my absolute fave! Not that I wouldn't have gladly bought your "leftover" black one. LOL


----------



## fendigal

Both the LV and Chanel are gorgeous!


----------



## allbrandspls

WOW, your killing me with your collection. Absolutely amazing!!!!WAit i need to take breathe.......
You could open up a shop, Jill. Awesome stuff, love it all.


----------



## bag.lover

Jill, haven't checked this thread for a while.  Justed wanted to say that your new purchases are so nice. =)


----------



## Beach Bum

^Thanks BL! Ive missed ya!!!Where u been girl!


----------



## Beach Bum

2 NEW DIOR SHOES I GOT AT SAKS!


----------



## gro3602

I love the Dior flip flops.

Jill, what do you do w/ all the shipping boxes?
Haha


----------



## Couture_Girl

Jill said:


> 2 NEW DIOR SHOES I GOT AT SAKS!


 

OMG, JILL I LOVE THOSE FRICKIN SHOES!!    

You HAVE FAB taste!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok..Here is the pink Chanel modeling pic..LOL


----------



## Noegirl05

Beautiful! I love the pink!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

that expandable...........there are no words.


----------



## maye

Jill: That Chanel Bab looks great on you!!  Great Purchase!


----------



## Baby Boo

You have the most beautiful bags and shoes.. love love love love it all


----------



## south-of-france

Hawt stuff Jill, what a beautiful collection. Congrats!


----------



## icechampagne

The new Chanel is soo beautiful!


----------



## keykey36

OMG!

Where have I been?

Question? OK,  if God came to you and said he was taking away your entire handbag collection and told you to only carry one bag  for the rest of your life, which one would you pick?  

And which shoes would you pick?

Don't give me a smartass answer??!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## gucci fan

I would love to go shopping in your closet!


----------



## LouisLady

back and loving ever thing still!!!

Jill, must take a pic of ur whole family soon!


----------



## Beach Bum

New Dior messenger ..Got it at SAKS sale....


----------



## Vidalita

^ do you love it??


----------



## desgnerqueen198

great collection


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Jill, the dior messenger bag iS AWESOME!!! perfect vintagey color!!


----------



## Rapunzel

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

cute stuff!! may i ask how much the new chanel flip flops cost?


----------



## maye

I love the Dior vintage logo!!


----------



## superstar

WOW! Amazing collection. You must have a special room just for your bags and shoes.


----------



## londondolly

I adore your pink Chanel expandable bag! It's gorgeous!!  Fantastic choice, Jill!


----------



## kuuipo627

Omg, I love everything! Your collection is TDF!


----------



## bags07

Jill, you must be one of a few lucky girls in the whole world.

I  love to shop in your closet.....................Congrats!!!!!


----------



## FashionMIKE

Love it all JILL ur soo awesome!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

my new chanel jumbo with new chain.....!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ OH I LOVE IT JILl!!! Swooooon  So classic and beautiful!!!


----------



## Baby Boo

ooo lovely- i want one one day


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum

My NEVERFUL LV BAG IN MM SIZE


----------



## Beach Bum

Trunks and bags Mini pochette...ADORE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzie w

very nice additions!


----------



## Noegirl05

jill~ Love the additions!


----------



## nienna456

Impressive collection, I want your bags


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Wooo what great staple additions!!!


----------



## Claudia

HOLY HOTFLASH!               love love love that classic Chanel caviar jumbo with the new chain!   she's definitely you......i recall when you were debating whether  not to get her because you thought she may be too conservative for you..............
she is so perfect...........edgily classic, the best combination of Chanel bag attributes imo


----------



## jcriley5

Wow I just looked through this whole thread and am in awe!!  This is fabulous. You must have a security alarm system just for your closet!!


----------



## vimadez73

I AM TOTALLY JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## evychew

I love everything!!! I just re-went through your all 53 pages and I think every page had something new!!! Totally fab collection, Jill!


----------



## Joydaly

I LOVE your collection and your new bags are TDF!


----------



## BagAngel

Great additions Jill, congrats!
My mini pochette will be here this incoming week I can't wait!


----------



## Beach Bum

New cream leather Gucci Britt tote


----------



## Beach Bum

CHANEL PNY WALLET


----------



## Beach Bum

Some of my new shoes..LOL....


----------



## venetiakim

Great collection!


----------



## moni moni

Edited:

 OP Requested that this post be removed.


----------



## BagAngel

OMG Jill that Chanel is TDF!


----------



## spylove22

Jill, wow, I love your new wallet and the bag is HOT!


----------



## kookielf124

Impressive!!  Love them all!!


----------



## sayGRACEplease

As always, you have great taste!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Amazing Jill. Your collection gets better every time I peek here!


----------



## iqaganda

I salute you Jill!!! For having the most beautiful handbags in the world!!!


----------



## blessings

wow...that all  I've got to say


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL..Thanks guys..Ill be addin the newest PRADA fall  trunk bag on FRIDAY...
mu ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(cant wait to go get it !!LOL!)


----------



## sheanabelle

Love that PNY wallet! I really think you need to open a shoe/bag museum, I would definately buy a ticket.


----------



## RowanOak

Absoluetly AMAZING collection.  My tongue is hanging out, I'm short of breath, can't make a fist, etc.  I may even bookmark this collection, lol.   to you and your great taste!!


----------



## iqaganda

Jill said:


> ^LOL..Thanks guys..Ill be addin the newest PRADA fall trunk bag on FRIDAY...
> mu ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(cant wait to go get it !!LOL!)


 
Wow Jill!!! That's amazing!! I wonder how many handbags do you usually get in a month?


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL!ummmmmmm........too many.....ROFLMAO.......


----------



## envyme

Jill, I love your collection!!! Everything is TDF.


----------



## Amywilliams

That chanel purse is stunning!! I lovce coming on here, to see what you have bought!! And I agree with sheanabelle, you should showcase your shoe/bag collection, it must be the best on here!!


----------



## maye

I always keep coming back!!  Great taste!!


----------



## iqaganda

Jill said:


> ^LOL!ummmmmmm........too many.....ROFLMAO.......


 

LOL Jill!!! I bet every girl in PF wishes to be like you!! haha!!!


I adore your babies!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

MY NEW FALL PRADA TRUNK COLLECTION BAG!jUST GOT IT TODAY AT saks!!loves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

ok..mODELIN PIC!lol!


----------



## Beach Bum

scored new fall shoes from GUCCI and Prada too!


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Litigatrix

Ooh... saw those gucci flats at saks the other day--SOO CUTE!  Love the new prada bag, too, it's very elegant.


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL!I have more Prada shoes to post..Im embarassed at how many I just bought for fall..LOL....3 more pairs PLUS leather high boots.I need to stay away from the stores after this week!way too much damage!HA!HA!


----------



## shopalot

Stunning new additions Jill!
Please post pic's of new shoes!!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

LOVE that trunk bag!!! 

i just saw those shoes too!! i went to prada to fondle the gauffre that i can't bring home with me. =S


----------



## twiggers

WOW Jill!!!! That bag is divine!!!! I love those Prada ballets!!!
Let's see the rest LOL


----------



## Noegirl05

Beautiful Jill! Love the Gucci Ballets! I am thinking of getting them too!


----------



## LVobsessed415

i love the brown gucci flats.


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW CHANEL SHARPEY TOTE...3350 plus tax...UGH...LOL!LOVES!


----------



## Beach Bum

NEW DIOR BALLERINAS!Just got them at SH MALL DIOR store today!395-


----------



## blew415

Love the shoes Jill!!!


----------



## MassLaw15

The Dior flats are super cute as are the Gucci flats!

Jill, how do you do it? I'd be homeless if I had your bills! Or buried in the backyard ('cuz DH would have killed me)! LOL!

But, seriously???? Millionaire Hubby?


----------



## thithi

Jill is such a lucky gal... I am loving that Sharpey tote.  I'd have to sell off my entire bal collection for one of those!!


----------



## kaban

Wow!  I love your collection.


----------



## sheanabelle

those dior flats are fantastic.


----------



## ally24k

are the dior flats comfy? my dior western saddle leather flats are the kiss of death! i walked around NYC in them and was seriously crippled by the end of the day.


----------



## rooniwife

_wow!!! great collection--great closet--_
_thanks for sharing_


----------



## hmwe46

I have those flats in Bronze and I love 'em to death!!

OMG   That bag is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

great stuff Jill


----------



## Noegirl05

Jill I love your new additions!  Especially the dor flats!


----------



## crouner

The Chanel tote is gorgeous!!! I love it! Congrats!


----------



## keykey36

keykey36 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Where have I been?
> 
> Question? OK, if God came to you and said he was taking away your entire handbag collection and told you to only carry one bag for the rest of your life, which one would you pick?
> 
> And which shoes would you pick?
> 
> Don't give me a smartass answer??!! LOL LOL LOL


 
Jill, did you miss this post????
I'm dieing to hear your answers.
do it real quick, K?
thx


----------



## Beach Bum

LMAO KEY KEY!!!!!!!!!!!

I dunno.....Prob either my Gauffre Prada bag or my newest Chanel tote??LOL!

ok...who are we kiddin..Id take em all with me...heehee


----------



## lily_lv

Gorgeous collection


----------



## LVLorri

I think I need to breathe into a paper bag after seeing your fabulous collection!!!

Can I ask how much the prada ballet were?  I have lived in my Chanel ones but fancy a change and they look great

x


----------



## Beach Bum

The new Prada ballets were 430 I beleive.I just got some new ones too ..Ill post later today


----------



## LVLorri

oooooooh thanks Jill - have bookmarked your amazing collection 

x


----------



## maye

Jill!!  Your new additions are great!! Keep em coming!!


----------



## orocot

Wow amazing collection!!


----------



## Beach Bum

MY NEWEST ADDITION....CAMBON LARGE TOTE


----------



## edsbgrl

Love that ^^^^^


----------



## iqaganda

OMG Jill!!! Your Cambon Tote is Gorgeous!!! Hey.. Can you do me a favor and count all your handbags together?? Hehehe! I can't seem to count them all! LOL!!! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jill it beautiful! may i ask how much it was? it looks sooo good on you!


----------



## Sopeary

WOW, amazing collection and you look gorgeous with that cambon tote. Work it gurl!!!


----------



## Liz_x3

Your black cambon tote is gorgeous!!  I saw this lady carrying one at the grocery store a couple months ago and it was beautiful IRL too!


----------



## Sternchen

Jill, you have a lovely collection - and from the looks of the pictures you also have a lovely home!


----------



## sayGRACEplease

wow... beautiful!


----------



## Beach Bum

LV AMARANTE CLES I got last week


----------



## Beach Bum

NEWEST GAUFFRE...WALLET!LOVES! 460- at Prada NY


----------



## Beach Bum

3 pairs of FALL PRADA SHOES and Prada fall boots I got.


----------



## BagAngel

Jill said:


> LMAO KEY KEY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I dunno.....Prob either my Gauffre Prada bag or my newest Chanel tote??LOL!
> 
> ok...who are we kiddin..Id take em all with me...heehee


 Of course you would take them all Jill you would rather die then lose your bags, that would so be hell on earth for you (& me LOL)
Loving the Chanel Tote


----------



## MassLaw15

Jill, in the pic of the amarante cles what is the LV key thingy??? A mirror???

As always, gorgeous stuff!


----------



## Beach Bum

The other LV keychain is the flashlight keychain..Cant remember the LV name for it...LOL..have had it FOR A WHILE!


----------



## MassLaw15

A flashlight! WHOA! Never saw that but its cute!


----------



## DzzyButterfly

Jill said:


> LV AMARANTE CLES I got last week






GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Ego-Girl

i liked your shoes


----------



## lv-lover

Love the prada shoes!!! esp. the red ones they are so pretty!


----------



## hmwe46

The Gauffre wallet ROCKS!!


----------



## BagAngel

The keyring with the flashlight is the Astropil


----------



## jenskar

Had to come and see your bags Jill -- and here I naively thought you were just a Prada gal -- heavens to betsy I only got back to page 30 or so and it is getting LATE !

Love the color of that LV key piece -- saw that the other day and was really taken with the leather quality and dark, rich color !!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Love your collection!!


----------



## tanj

Very Nice!


----------



## Farah

Seriously!! It took almost 2 hours to read this thread!
Wow, what a collection Jill!! Where do you store them??

Keep it coming!!  I Look forward to all you new additions


----------



## kplovesbag

wow what lovely collection!


----------



## i love bags

Great collection!


----------



## kuuipo627

Jill, you never cease to amaze me. Your additions so far are fantastic!


----------



## Jayne1

Jill said:


> 3 pairs of FALL PRADA SHOES and Prada fall boots I got.


I like those pink with black cap flats more than my Chanels.


----------



## spylove22

Gorgeous shoes and love the sexy boots!


----------



## Beach Bum

HERE SHE IS!NEWEST BROWN EXPANDABLE FLAP!!!2650(OUCH) plus tax...LOVE IT!


----------



## Beach Bum

HAD to post pics of the TRIPLET CHANELS!LOL!


----------



## Noegirl05

omg!!! Jill its beautiful they are beautiful!! congrats! 
do u think u can suggest a bag for me?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Your Prada Ballerina Pumps are gorgeous - especially the ones in the middle of the photo.


----------



## candiesim

Wow.. what an AMAZING collection! I had spent 40 mins to read this thread!! Love your chanels and gauffres..


----------



## ada726

Jill said:


> HERE SHE IS!NEWEST BROWN EXPANDABLE FLAP!!!2650(OUCH) plus tax...LOVE IT!


 
The brown is GORGEOUS!! I think we all live vicariously through you....


----------



## bubbleliciousis

OMG JILL 

I love the chanel triplet pic!!! LOL 

GREAT family pic!!!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

Love triplets! The pink one is TDF!


----------



## Beach Bum

RED GAUFFRE PRADA WALLET


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh jill that is going to go so well with your new expandable tote!!!! you go girl


----------



## luv4bags

Lovely collection!


----------



## icechampagne

There's always a couple new things every time I check this thread - & I check pretty often hahah. 
Jill, you should picture of your entire collection


----------



## jlinds

I love everything Jill Such a fun thread to read!


----------



## Beach Bum

OK.I have gone insane and bought yet another fall chanel bag
RED EXPANDABLE CHANEL...2295 plus tax!eek.Love this color IRL!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jill... its beautiful!! I want one now!


----------



## riffraff

Oooo Jill, gorgeous collection.


----------



## Mattd7474

You Must Be Stopped! Haha!


----------



## sweetieLVlover

I agree with the Chanel flats comments!  Lookin' good!


----------



## maye

Great as usual!!!  Love the new Chanel's!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jill is my hero  That Red Chanel is delicious


----------



## sayGRACEplease

I'm so jealous!  Congratulations!



Jill said:


> OK.I have gone insane and bought yet another fall chanel bag
> RED EXPANDABLE CHANEL...2295 plus tax!eek.Love this color IRL!


----------



## Cheryl24

Aaaaahhhh, that Chanel Red Expandable is GORGEOUS!!!  And the new red Prada wallet is TDF!


----------



## Beach Bum

new red gauffre pouch to match the wallet..LOL..Gee..Im buyin alot of red this season..heehee


----------



## bindi0930

Oh Jill I love all the red. Your whole collection is TDF! Looking through your collection makes me feel like I am in the store. Hehe


----------



## Noegirl05

Wow Jill you are really gettin bold this season!!! Love em!


----------



## Lainey

Just drooling over your gorgeous Chanels!  Especially your Sharpey tote and the triplets!    Enjoy!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

Love the new pradas, so red and gorgeous!


----------



## spylove22

Love all the new reds!!! Congrats!


----------



## bullshopper

Wow, Jill!!!  Just love the new add ons.


----------



## gee

jill, your collection is totally mindblowing! give us some updated family pics!


----------



## Beach Bum

Picked the twins up today..LOL LV CABBY MM DENIM BAGS!!LOVES!


----------



## Noegirl05

jill i love the twins!!! please post modeling pics!!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

Jill said:


> Picked the twins up today..LOL LV CABBY MM DENIM BAGS!!LOVES!


*Is that a black denim bag?*


----------



## Beach Bum

^YEP!its the new black denim and blue denim cabby mm bags...I posted modelin pics in the LV forum!!!LOL!.....


----------



## Angel14

congratulations! love them


----------



## Deborah1986

love the chanel flats and prada & LV bags


----------



## Deborah1986

Jill said:


> new red gauffre pouch to match the wallet..LOL..Gee..Im buyin alot of red this season..heehee


 
_love it_


----------



## LVobsessed415

OMG I love your neo cabby twins, I have got to get one. congrats.


----------



## handbag*girl

Jill said:


> More pics coming-My daughter(!) is doing this for me because as she says .....her mom is computer illiterate!



ha ha...great bags
and a great daughter


----------



## bubbleliciousis

LOVE THE TWIN CABBY MM BAGS!!!


----------



## dr_catscan

Holy shiitke mushrooms!

This is insane.
I just went thru all 62 pages of this thread!

I feel a lot less guilty for picking up a $300 Coach bag a few weeks ago!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFL!Thanks!!HEHE!
here is my NEWEST addition...Prada E/W Deerskin satchel...LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## ashakes

Jill, your collection is amazing!  I haven't even been able to look at all of the pics too. LMAO

My father is a physician too and I'm in the middle of my 3rd year of medical school, but if you and your husband would ever like to adopt another child or even better, I do great childcare as I have two little nieces. lol  I wouldn't require a salary...I'd actually accept payment in bags and shoes from your own collection!


----------



## blew415

Jill- your new prada is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lovelygarments

I love your Prada deerskin satchel - it is so lovely!!!


----------



## Orodruin

Wow, that's a huge collection! I love your latest Prada addition!


----------



## sheanabelle

I've never seen the black denim, i love it jill!


----------



## theglamorous

I love all your Pradas.


----------



## spylove22

Jill said:


> ^ROFL!Thanks!!HEHE!
> here is my NEWEST addition...Prada E/W Deerskin satchel...LOVE!!!!!!!


 
GORGEOUS!


----------



## Liz_x3

Your latest Prada is gorgeous!  That leather looks like it feels amazing!


----------



## BagAngel

Gorgeous new Prada Jill, congrats!


----------



## diordramaqueen

Wow you have a beautiful and extensive collection. kudos.


----------



## Beach Bum

2 new pairs of fall CHLOE shoes!LOVE THEM!


----------



## pursemania

Jill - love those!  Saks?  Price?


----------



## Beach Bum

SAKS .... Shoes were 540- each.got them thru WALTER in PA SAKS...hes the best!


----------



## llson

Love those Chloe shoes!!


----------



## cyndi

Cute shoes!! 

Jill who? Just kidding..


----------



## pursemania

^^ thx, *Jill - *again another TDF purchase!  Enjoy!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Jill said:


> new red gauffre pouch to match the wallet..LOL..Gee..Im buyin alot of red this season..heehee



Hey Jill are they gonna make a gauffre in this color and leather??


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh and Jill Love the new Chloes!!!! Congrats!


----------



## maggie7

Jill, I love all the stuff you buy, seeing so many fab shoes and bags up close is heaven


----------



## pursemania

I look forward to seeing your purchases - your taste and opinion is educational!  Thanks!


----------



## Keane Fan

Simply, astounding.


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum

Here are some of my new closet pics I took last week..Sorry for the mess.Im cleaning in there..LOL


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Liya

Love the Chloe shoes! Are they comfortable??


----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum




----------



## Beach Bum

Yes..Chloe shoes are SUPER COMFY...Ill take pics of the other half of my SHOE/BAG room once I CLEAN IT...ROFLMAO...


----------



## gee

amazing jill! love the new closet pics...look at all those goodies!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

oh wow how I wish I lived close and wore one shoe size smaller- same as you! hehe
We love you and your closet, Jill!


----------



## pursemania

I always wondered how you stored it all - it is great that you can see everything - I have to tuck stuff away to make room and end up forgetting about it!  Thanks for letting us into your closet!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Very nice collection.. ..& WOW.


----------



## Shopalicious

You got such a huge collection Jill. .. love everything u buy and love the diversity !!


----------



## sheanabelle

NiCe closet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Loving the new Prada Jill


----------



## Florasun

OMG! I can't believe I missed this thread! What a beautiful collection!!! Jill, thanks so much for letting look inside your fabulous closet! Your comments are absolutely delightful, and you enjoy your purses (and shoes) so much it leaps through the page and cracks me up! Way to go, girl!


----------



## Noegirl05

Simply beautiful! Can you adopt me?


----------



## AudreyII

All I can say is WOW


----------



## twiggers

OMG JIll...there is another half????  LOL I CANNOT wait to see it!!!! You are my tPF idol LOL
Plus...I show hubby your closet...and mine doesn't seem so bad to him LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

I posted pics of my closet as I buy and sell my bags once Im tired of them...LOL...So if it seems like Im buying a house full of bags each month..Rest assured....Im not.I get rid of the older ones once I stop using them.
So these pics are my updated collection


----------



## ada726

Jill-what a birthday gift you gave me. You posted the pix on the 26th, my bday. You know we all live vicariously through you.....


----------



## guccisima

I love to see your updated collection! Stunning. I want to live in your closet! Congrats.


----------



## spylove22

I love your closet. It's fun, I remember when you got almost all of those bags!


----------



## Ihateknockoffs

wow, amazing collection.  I love the patent leather prada is one of the first pix.


----------



## Kai Lien

I just have to say that your Pradas are TDF!! Also, I never thought those Chanel expandables were pretty until I saw you modeling that pink one. One word "wow"


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Stunning collection!


----------



## jkchanel

WOW! What an amazing (growing) collection.


----------



## bindi0930

Jill, your closet is TDF. I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Beach Bum

^THANKS!!!!!

Im no longer posting my purchases in the showcase...LOL..Just in the forum threads....its too hard to keep up with!HEHE!
Ill post occasional closet shots for u all....cuz I buy and sometimes sell..so it changes all the time!

Plus Ill b honest with u...a PFer (now banned ) made NASTY comments to me about me being a stuckup chic with a bad shoppin habit..So it kinda ruined the showcase for me.Ill still post in the reg forums..I promise!


----------



## sheanabelle

oooooooooooookay.


----------



## bindi0930

Well then I will just have to read each forum to find out lol


----------



## Suzie

You have great taste Jill..


----------



## sweetkady

Jill,

looking at this thread makes me feel looking at a multi-brand catalogue..
i wish i have your closet and full of handbags and shoes....haha..


----------



## Florasun

Jill said:


> ^THANKS!!!!!
> 
> Im no longer posting my purchases in the showcase...LOL..Just in the forum threads....its too hard to keep up with!HEHE!
> Ill post occasional closet shots for u all....cuz I buy and sometimes sell..so it changes all the time!
> 
> Plus Ill b honest with u...a PFer (now banned ) made NASTY comments to me about me being a stuckup chic with a bad shoppin habit..So it kinda ruined the showcase for me.Ill still post in the reg forums..I promise!


 
I saw that! She ruined it for a lot of us!  You are not stuck up!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jill said:


> Plus Ill b honest with u...a PFer (now banned ) made NASTY comments to me about me being a stuckup chic with a bad shoppin habit..


 

Stuck up? Naw! Weird? Definitely!!! 


Aw, you know we love ya, Jill.


----------



## miumiulena

:okayerfect collection jill!!!just have no words!!!you're a real fashonista girl!!!


----------



## PrincessPink

Jill- honestly, i love reading your threads they are too funny. Your wacky. And i can sense your excitement through your posts. 

If you've got the money then spend it. Dont let certain people spoil it. 

p.s i was dying to see pics of your closet. ......FAB!!


----------



## crouner

Jill said:


> ^THANKS!!!!!
> 
> Im no longer posting my purchases in the showcase...Plus Ill b honest with u...a PFer (now banned ) made NASTY comments to me about me being a stuckup chic with a bad shoppin habit..So it kinda ruined the showcase for me.Ill still post in the reg forums..I promise!


 
That is too bad! I loved checking out this thread. Don't let it get to you - some people just don't have good manners!!


----------



## keykey36

I figured out who it was.  Please don't let ignorant trash get you down...You are PURSE FORUM WOMAN.....LET ME HEAR YOU ROAR!!!
Keep being your sweet self & continue doing what you do!
"cause you totally ROCK this place!


----------



## phoebe_0526

Love your amazing collection PLUS you are so HOT & Pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Jill said:


> ^THANKS!!!!!
> 
> 
> Plus Ill b honest with u...a PFer (now banned ) made NASTY comments to me about me being a stuckup chic with a bad shoppin habit..So it kinda ruined the showcase for me.Ill still post in the reg forums..I promise!


 

puh-lease girl, why do you let some trash bring you down ? you are THE shopping guru and one day when we can afford that and i will be buying as many bags as you ( or more ) i will always proudly say - Jill inspired me ! ( might also blame it on you if SO gives out lol )


----------



## kaka

Jill said:


> Plus Ill b honest with u...a PFer (now banned ) made NASTY comments to me about me being a stuckup chic with a bad shoppin habit..So it kinda ruined the showcase for me.Ill still post in the reg forums..I promise!




oh jill what a nasty person, dont feel bad we all enjoy your pics   and that person shouldnt join a forum re purses if shes going to make nasty comments about bags ... i hope you will still post pics in here i always look forward to the new bags and shoes


----------



## BQueenGirl

awww that stinks, i always love seeing your new things jill, you have the best sense of style and great taste!!


----------



## mijuya

Love your collection and that chanel CC sandals ! Used to have one in white but sold. Still think black is better


----------



## amgmom

Jill, totally love your TDF collection of shoes and bags! Thanks for sharing it with us .


----------



## Lib

Well how utterly rude - I did not know about this. She must have joined just to cause trouble. I for one can't make up my mind about what to purchase until I see you with it. I count on you to buy a variety of bags, model them, then I decide which ones I want and can afford. How dare she/he mess with my system!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was going well for me.

Love your style - if I could shop like you, you better believe I would.


----------



## llson

Jill, don't let someone else's remarks control what you do, we all enjoy looking at all your beautiful bags, and it is wonderful that you share.  Beautiful collection.


----------



## chicbabacool

Your collection completely blew me away. No wonder you're a moderator, you're an expert on designer goods!


----------



## BagAngel

Jill said:


> ^THANKS!!!!!
> 
> Im no longer posting my purchases in the showcase...LOL..Just in the forum threads....its too hard to keep up with!HEHE!
> Ill post occasional closet shots for u all....cuz I buy and sometimes sell..so it changes all the time!
> 
> Plus Ill b honest with u...a PFer (now banned ) made NASTY comments to me about me being a stuckup chic with a bad shoppin habit..So it kinda ruined the showcase for me.Ill still post in the reg forums..I promise!


 
Jeez Jill, I came in here hoping for some great new pics, you always lift my spirits with your new purchases! So sad to see this post! Don't you dare let some jealous cow bring you down & intimidate you into not posting your fab bags in your showcase! This is your space girl, you have the best taste in bags, you are here & she is banned! Says it all! Great that TPF is so well monitored that silly people like this don't stay long!
We all love ya Jill, keep posting pleeeeeeeeeeeese! 
& hey if you're a stuck up chic with a bad shopping habit, aren't we all ROFL!


----------



## maxter

Who else wants to live in Jill's closet?!!


----------



## maggie7

Jill said:


> ^THANKS!!!!!
> 
> Im no longer posting my purchases in the showcase...LOL..Just in the forum threads....its too hard to keep up with!HEHE!
> Ill post occasional closet shots for u all....cuz I buy and sometimes sell..so it changes all the time!
> 
> Plus Ill b honest with u...a PFer (now banned ) made NASTY comments to me about me being a stuckup chic with a bad shoppin habit..So it kinda ruined the showcase for me.Ill still post in the reg forums..I promise!




I saw that stupid, jealous, little cow's post, what a loser! 

Jill, please don't stop posting in Showcase, how am I gonna find all your delicious purchases otherwise?  Have to raid all the sub-forums every day and might miss something...

Who the hell did she think she was anyway, coming in here and slagging you off?  Tpf (and the Showcase) wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## jkchanel

Jill i'm so disappointed you won't continue with your showcase and so sorry that horrible person ruined your tpf experience - you are definitely one of the people who made my experience here so much fun.


----------



## Mattd7474

Jill you can't do that! I won't be able to sleep at night!!


----------



## karrey

maxter :Who else wants to live in Jill's closet?!!
ME


----------



## k76

Hi Jill

I love your Chanel bag!!! how much did you get it?


----------



## k76

Hi Jill,

Love your soft chain Chanel bag... how much did you get it and where?

Thanks


----------



## barumbabee

Hi Jill,
I'm new here, I just joined the forum few days ago and today I read your whole thread. I've been amazed, thrilled, amused and gratified by your collection, as I'm not able to buy these fine pieces of art, it's good to see your exciting experience. People talk s**t all the times about everybody and everything, they are just envious and jealous, that's it. You should keep on posting, otherwise they think that with few mean statements they can win you. No way, they can't simply afford you or compete, and I'm not talking about money. That's what drives them crazy.
Keep on posting girl!


----------



## 4Kings

Nooo Jill, don't do it. It took me about 3 hrs to get through your collection. You can't stop now. I am new here and to search all over for your stash will kill me. I want to look here and see it, drool over it, and whoop when I have the same as bag you. You have a league of followers who adore drooling over your treasures. No one cares what one m*r*n says. That person is gone and no one will even remember the incident when we all begin to drool again!!
Heh heh...is Amber stll available? See...I'm still drooling! LOL


----------



## Kiki198028

Jill, your collection is just amazing!!
Drooling~~~


----------



## edsbgrl

I knoooooow there's a newbie coming to the collection Jill.    What is it?????  

.........Just went back and read about the uh, "comment" made about you.  Ignore it.  Stuckup?  Nope.  I don't think so.


----------



## leslie_x

ow please Jill post pics again ! 
I always come look at your new purchases ... and now there aren't anymore ... pleeeeeaaaase:cry:!

she was just a jealous b****!

ps I would lve to see pics of your new dior-shoes!


----------



## cola262

wow, what a great closet, Jill! How do you decide what bag to use every day? lol 
I love the variety!


----------



## LAltiero85

WOW!!!! I can truly say that I'm AMAZED by your collection.  I am actually speechless.  I just read this thread for the first time today!  Awesome just isn't the word for it!!!! CONGRATS GIRL!!!  And don't let that mean jealous person upset you.  But thanks for posting all of those finds!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Amazing Collection! You have excellent tase


----------



## DiorKiss

Jill -  I just have to say it.
I HATE YOU!

You're collection is soooooo beautiful! I'm so jealous


----------



## biggestbaglover

Jill..I am new here but have just spent the last two nights reading your thread (while I should have been spending time with DH, oh well! LOL. All I can say is....Wow! Absolutely incredible collection! You have fabulous taste! All of your pieces are gorgeous and I would really love to see more. Don't let one jealous person ruin it for you and everyone else who loves looking at your thread. Please reconsider!!


----------



## Syma

Wow Jill can I show my DH your closet! It will make hime feel so much better when he looks in mine LOL


----------



## Rain Fan

*Jill*: you are absolutely the PF queen.  I think no one can beat you on the speed of buying a new bag and your growing(bursting) collection.  How do you rotate your bag?  Do you love them for a long time or just a few weeks?  Oh, knowing you is actually a joy and a burn in my pocket, i always console myself that i m still not like you yet....


----------



## kneehighz

Jill, I love your collection and enjoy viewing this thread a lot. Please don't stop posting pics in here, you and your bags have a lot of fans


----------



## FanAddict

omg...Jill I started out at the YSL forum and then popped over to Chanel, where I've seen you post your new incredible bags there (sharpeys anyone? lol)...just thought to look up your collection here in the showcase and I am knocked flat on the floor - it's amazing!! Incredible!! Unbelievable! Congratulations and may the good fortune continue for you


----------



## FAYE19

*your collection's a treasure!  i so love your pradas!*


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks everyone!


----------



## COSMOS

Jill - Please do not stop posting pictures of your amazing collection! I always love viewing your pictures and posts when I'm down and feeling bad. You always cheer everyone up.


----------



## Belle49

I too enjoy viewing your collection. It's a shame if you don't post over here anymore. What's the difference of posting here or elsewhere?? isn't that person going to find you if they REALLY want too? hahah I'm just trying to get you to continue to post here. Finding your new goodies is a bit harder elsewhere.


----------



## piperlu

Wow, what a great collection of gorgeous bags and shoes.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Lovely collection.  You have so many  gorgeous totes and I absolutely love totes!


----------



## SweetPurple

OMG ... a collection after my  ... love all of them ... you have great taste! Keep them coming!


----------



## chanel princess

OMG WOW!
I don't know what else to say!
Your collection is breathtaking!


----------



## skyblue

gorgeous collection


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## Belle49

so what do we gotta do or buy you (lol) to get you to start posting in here again??? hahha


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

JIll is the "Queen Collector"!!

Jill ...come on, fork over the pics!
I know you have something new in your closet ...I feel it in my vachetta!


----------



## stefyp

Jill dear,where are you???? We misssss you here!! Come back to your showcase,it will be funny and fabulous as ever!!!


----------



## baglady2006

I just got done reading   this whole thread, Wowza, this is the most impressive collection ever!! Enjoy it all in good health, I'm so inspired by you..   can't wait to see what other gorgeous bags you'll get next.


----------



## cammy1

Jill I really would like to see your new purchases you have the best taste and are an inspiration- I look forward to seeing new pics x


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Jill I really would like to see your new purchases




Pics please!
I know you have some hot new item!


----------



## *Juicy Jenn*

Greentea said:


> Delicious! My eyes went straight to those Chanel flats!


 
Haha, me too! I noticed the Chanel flats right away. Very nice collection!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Love everything!!! Even your shelving for it!!


----------



## Rain12

Fantastic collection!


----------



## Charlie

OMG 69 pages?? She d**m well deserve it!! Great colection


----------



## solitair

WOW  jill
havent been in this thread for a while... love all of ur new addetions..
congrats and thanx for sharing


----------



## Lynpink

Very nice collection!  Thanks for sharing!!:coolpics:


----------



## HandbagAngel

Jill, you really decided not to keep this thread updated?  There are so many members here love and admire your collection and taste.  We are all looking forward to seeing your new treasures.


----------



## Elle Candy

Hi, Jill.  I can't believe I just go through the whole thread!  Thanks for sharing the pictures with us here.  Wow, you have a great collection.  Pls keep posting.


----------



## Keane Fan

can u take a pic of the entire collection ahaha


----------



## twiggers

I wish Jill would come back and post updates in here too....I miss them!


----------



## edsbgrl

twiggers said:


> I wish Jill would come back and post updates in here too....I miss them!


 

Me too twiggers.  When I see new posts in here I always come in to see if they're from Jill. 

Jill please, please, please come back


----------



## JuicyBag

Amazing closet that you have ... So many shoes Great


----------



## wordpast

best. collection. ever.


----------



## Belle49

I agree Jill should come back I mean you still post the goodies on the site just in other threads what's the difference? If psychos want to find you they will LOL


----------



## The tall one

ohhhhhhh chanel





this is one big bag (the black chanel)


----------



## anghelq

amazing collection!


----------



## sep

Uuuhh-mazing!


----------



## 33ep

love it!!!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I wish Jill would come back and post updates in here too....I miss them!




I know she must have some new hot bags!


----------



## LT bag lady

Love the Chanels, shoes and bags!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Love all your bags, Jill! You have one of the best collections I've seen on tPF!


----------



## jessi5786

WOW!  Awesome collection!


----------



## tulip618

Where are you jill?


----------



## accio sacculus

Beautiful, HUGE collection!  Can't stop drooling over the Chanels!  Can't wait to see more, Jill! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow, I love your closet shot!!  OMG you have great taste!!!


----------



## Dawn

I love your collection Jill!!!!


----------



## mmbags

Jill said:


> Picked the twins up today..LOL LV CABBY MM DENIM BAGS!!LOVES!


I love your cabby mm denim bags!


----------



## Samia

Wow, your collection is gorgeous and huge. How do you decide which bag to wear?


----------



## akemibabe

great collection!!


----------



## koala09

Wow gorgeous and beautiful collection!!!


----------



## candypants1100

man i am bummed. i just spent like an hour and a half goin through this entire thread loving every page. now i'm sad that jill's not showing us the stuff she buys. ohhhh well, i'm waiting for the nordstrom sale, so i guess i will pop over the sub forums and see what other goodies she's picked up. love your stuff, jill!!


----------



## Lady*Blue

Jaw dropping collection!! I've seen a few of the new purchases on the sub forums (mostly Chanel where I spend the majority of my time).


----------



## mirason

LOve the chanel ones...shoes and bag...very niiice collection you have there!!!


----------



## MsTina

Dear Jill,

Love your collection of bags and shoes. Please adopt me into your family. I do not need to be house trained and I'm great with children.

Love, 
Tina


----------



## Graciella

It seems like you have at least one prada from just about every hot season they did, fantastic!


----------



## ballerina




----------



## MomInStyle

Great Collection!  Thank you for sharing.  I am a young mom, but I cannot do this computer stuff.  I am waiting for my husband to get done with the pics and videos.


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Love your LV Bosphore=) Great and nice collecetion! LVoe it!! =)


----------



## tahitiennes

beautiful bags


----------



## shopgirl88

I Love them all! Awesome Collection


----------



## notoriousliz

Breathtaking stuff!


----------



## LabelLover81

I am totally digging your shoe collection!  YUM!


----------



## thavasa

Amazing collection!!


----------



## AB123

Beach Bum said:


>




Nice collections ! I need to start sharing my handbag collections too.


----------

